# Post a pic of your best reflection shot.



## Flawless

Lets start a good thread with pics of reflection shots.

No photoshop, no altering just good shots all natural.

These are mine to get things going, DB9 Volante, Black Hole followed by AG HD wax.


----------



## bigmc




----------



## mundo

i like these on a porche cayenne s



















mundo


----------



## Guest

not as good as the other shots on this thread but the best ive got


----------



## patonbmw

I couldn't decide


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely wee machine capri kid :thumb:

Outstanding reflections delaw :doublesho:buffer:


----------



## X18JAY

Sorry for the amount of em, but couldnt pick one of my fav so thought I would share all of these...

Some of a Clio I did for Fast Car Cover about 2 years ago lol...

















boot of a fiesta...









206cc..









BMW 1 series...

































Audi R8 - just cause carbon is god lol...


----------



## rob71uk2

My BMW E36 wearing Blackhole and DJ Purple Haze







My sisters' Citroen C4 Grande Picasso wearing Colli 476


----------



## IanG

Best I've got is this one of my old car

View attachment 15532


And this one of my current car

View attachment 15533


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Some off mine :thumb:


















































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Bratwurst

Aaaah the wet-sanded Nissan - top work!!


----------



## Bratwurst

This is probably my best reflection...










:lol:

Sorry couldn't resist it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail




----------



## Geordie_1982

Got a few but not as good as other people's pics and not in the same league of kds :thumb: but i think they are alright.

Hummer H3 Limo









Range Rover Sport


----------



## Divine




----------



## Jacktdi

^^Shogun^^









^^Golf^^









^^My A4^^


----------



## ant_s

think this is a good reflection of mine, after being corrected and a layer of Black Hole, but before LSP.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

A few more from me



















Some after wet sand details :thumb:




































































































and none wet sand details














































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Flawless

Awsome work guys, keep um coming.


----------



## Bensenn_GER

I like those:




























All on VW paint.


----------



## Flawless

Couldnt resist another shot of the DB9, another coat of wax.










Brother in law thought I used photoshop till he saw the car.


----------



## rodders




----------



## Flawless

That did my eyse in trying to figure out which was reflection and which was the real thing, awsome.


----------



## sczscoob




----------



## mundo

another one from me on a M3










rangerover s










mondeo










mundo :thumb:


----------



## Flawless

Nice shots


----------



## Davemm

Heres a couple of my old civic, only ever hand polished.


----------



## Turkleton

Cooper S with AG EGP


----------



## Guest

wasnt too happy with my other photo I put on so I went into the garage armed with the samera to try and get some better shots, still not as good as the rest on here but :lol:


----------



## Guest

Delaw said:


> Brother in law thought I used photoshop till he saw the car.


any wonder:lol:, thats some reflection


----------



## mighty82

I do feel like putting the car inside the garage and lighting up the roof and walls with powerful lights is a little bit like cheatig  It can make any car look like a rolling mirror.

Here's one of my latest photos from the phone:









6 months since last polish and lsp.


----------



## Cristi




----------



## moonstone mo

A few of mine


----------



## Flawless

capri kid said:


> any wonder:lol:, thats some reflection


Trust me, no messing at all, just good prep on the paint.

No lights, no cheating.


----------



## Anzafin

I love the smoothness of this pic:









And here's my "palm" trees: 









- Antti -


----------



## Strothow

Divine said:


>


:argie:


----------



## lmorris




----------



## sim L




----------



## Orca

http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/tabitha_20070529/DSCF4868.jpg


----------



## Beau Technique

Anzafin said:


> I love the smoothness of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


For BMW thats very smooth.


----------



## tomma

rob71uk2 said:


> My BMW E36 wearing Blackhole and DJ Purple Haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters' Citroen C4 Grande Picasso wearing Colli 476


2ND pik imo has to be the best reflection pik i think its like glass finish is amazing gd work:thumb:


----------



## CliveP

Here's some from when I visited the Aston Martin factory. Not exactly top quality reflections but I think you might like anyway:
Let's start with something a little too special, the One-77, only 77 being produced, ludicrously powerful 700bhp-plus, 200mph plus car:
















Some classic cars, I couldn't see a swirl mark in site (and was easy to inspect under all the strip lighting):
















Reflections of the inspection lights so they can check for paint imperfections:
























Mr Bond's Car (these options are not available if you want to order an Aston!)
















Some final shots...
















Hope you like,
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Nice shots guys :thumb: 
as we are posting some farther away reflection across the tops type shots heres mine from a large write up to come in the future :buffer: :thumb:























































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CHR15_W

A few from my collection


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## MSD1540

It's hard to pick a favourite!


----------



## Flawless

This is turning into porn, some awsome shots of some awsome cars.


----------



## stuy180

Here is a recent one from this week:










And this one a few months back:


----------



## Guest

Delaw said:


> Trust me, no messing at all, just good prep on the paint.
> 
> No lights, no cheating


Nah I wasn't doubting your work, just saying it would be easy for someone to think it had been photoshoped as the reflections you have achieved are so sharp and crisp


----------



## K444 AKH

A couple of mine.. both inside and outside


----------



## JBirchy

Here's mine:










And here is my friends that i did with Dodo Orange Crush - only hand polished...










Some awesome pics - especially KDS - that Veyron is a bit special!


----------



## WR1 Shane

Some nice reflections on the bonnet and windscreen on this one


----------



## Auto Detox

A couple from me 























































Baz


----------



## Phill_S

Phone pics are never great, but whatever - snow foam in the reflection, not actual snow!


----------



## -Kev-




----------



## andyedge

Some amazing pics here. Damn, why is black so reflective 
A quick pic of a white one, in the sunshine of course...


----------



## nickmak

Phill_S said:


> Phone pics are never great, but whatever - snow foam in the reflection, not actual snow!


It looks like a 50/50 shot you got there! :thumb:


----------



## andyedge

One of my favourite white car reflection pics from this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122672&highlight=white+focus+rs


----------



## mundo

had ago at wet sanding on my van

outcome


----------



## Dwayne

Pic is before LSP, unfortunately i forgot to take any afters


----------



## DNZ 21

Civic Type R






















































BMW 3 Series Tourer










MK4 Golf GTTDI




























Something a bit different in the shape of my PS3 lol


----------



## james.walden

some immense images!!!


----------



## bigmc




----------



## Flawless

Some great pics coming through.


----------



## OILRS




----------



## *cossiedave*

** VIW 77 * my van in snow*

hi all, im new here , just throwing up a picture of my van in snow .... hopefully a good reflection , all i had time for was a quick coat of autosmart cherry glaze!


----------



## Phill_S

Old car...gone, never forgotten.


----------



## bunds

An old saab

















civic boot lid









lexus ( aka "the hut")







:thumb:


----------



## Guest

patonbmw said:


> I couldn't decide


I saw that GT3 at Goodwood breakfast club a few weeks ago, the number plate is quite recognisable to say the least.


----------



## Balddee2

Here's one of my latest photos from the phone:









Great job and stunning colour!


----------



## Bratwurst

a bit of my new Mini...


----------



## Jesse74

Ferrari Scaglietti pozzi blu


----------



## Jamie-SRi

Got a few reflection shots - some better than others though


----------



## MattOz

Some of mine......





































And my current 330cd


----------



## ExtremeNano

Can't decide.....


----------



## ian_lawton

Not the best but considering the weater outside...


----------



## burnt-toast

there are some serious reflection shots on this thread, a lot of time spent and needless to say money getting the shine


----------



## GR33N




----------



## Dwayne

Fiesta Sport Van in metallic "Moondust Silver"

After 3m Ultra fine followed by Ultrafina, IPA'd, then glazed with poorboys white diamond, and 2 coats of Colly(around 3 hours apart)










Was going to give it a final wipe down with Z8 but my tea was ready and its Bl***y freezing.


----------



## ASH 54

from this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169135


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jonas & Jonas

Thats mental!


----------



## Guest

Jonas & Jonas said:


> Thats mental!


Which photo?:lol:


----------



## Flair

Not much of a quality, but its all salvaged from when my last laptop died.


----------



## Jonas & Jonas

aba said:


> Which photo?:lol:


Lol well they all are, but I was talking about yours! Good job :thumb:


----------



## SkyBuMp

Some pictures of my new Polo 6R Bluemotion at a recent detailing meeting:


----------



## W23 AJH

After a coat of Nanolex


----------



## Posambique

Nothing compared to the other pictures, but at least it's mine 









Picture taken after I got a new paint on my car.
There is no wax or anything else done to the car and it is a bit dusty.
Sorry for the low quality, but the lighting in our garage is what it is.


----------



## Naranto

SAAB 99T bonnet, taken by Parish (left).


----------



## MattJ VXR

One of mine!


----------



## downesy




----------



## Han5y




----------



## zatzy.com

any 'best reflections' been taken on overcast days with no artifitial lighting?


----------



## Juicy Jen




----------



## Bratwurst

Love the first photo Juice Jen :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59

c30 D2: -



















c30 2.0D: - 































































the old micra: - 









got carried away :lol: and they dont look like that atm


----------



## Reflectology

Just a few of my better ones....

Impreza 




































Evo

















Aston Martin

















Ta


----------



## Guest




----------



## podgehog

the best i have of my white coupé


----------



## aussiedriver

Natty's Blue causing the paint to go all gooey


----------



## n_d_fox

Kelly... your work is just stunning !

Here's a few of mine.

Astra Van work horse (150K miles +) - This is post polish, pre LSP









Bosses Audi A6 - post 2 stage polish pre LSP

DSCF0911 by n_d_fox, on Flickr

My Leon - 6 x ZFX'd Z2 and a layer of Vics Concours

IMAG0348 by n_d_fox, on Flickr


----------



## RandomlySet

Possibly my favourite (Mini Cooper)


----------



## hmsilset

Orca said:


> http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/tabitha_20070529/DSCF4868.jpg


Thats wery good!

2 pictures from one of my first detailing jobs.


----------



## prokopas




----------



## dew1911

Off my Focus.









And to prove you can get reflections in silver, my mums old TT Roadster


----------



## adamck

finally got the DA out!
My first attempt at polishing with a machine 









The only downpoint is the early dark evenings, only managed 50% of the car polished and waxed.
Good job its a bank holiday tomorrow


----------



## whiplash

heres mine


----------



## bug.mania

3rd go on my machine polisher
before









after








[/quote]


----------



## CAB

My old mk4 golf gti 25th anniversary

Swissol Onyx wax. Just love the reflection on the wing


----------



## gtijit

My 1st detail:


----------



## meraredgti

not bad for 12yr old red



























david


----------



## woodymbr

My 53 plate Corsa C


----------



## croydesurf




----------



## Kei

16 years and just over 180k old. Taken me ages to get it this far working only by hand.


----------



## Indetailad




----------



## Pimms

My brother 52 plate Shogun, wearing AG HD wax










My old Escort, a couple of years ago, done by hand!


----------



## kempe

Here are 2 of mine :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

Few from me


----------



## CraigQQ

My Qashqai









































and dads mazda(not had time to do a proper detail, just autobrite cherry glaze!)

































cant wait for summer for some good pics!!


----------



## MAUI




----------



## rittz




----------



## twistedframe




----------



## Gus82

One from a vxr vectra a while back. Polished with menzerna and waxed with fk1000p


----------



## ionutz_cjv5

wash only


----------



## mneame

I'd have to say probably these:


----------



## PABLO1977

A friends car, and my best work yet I reckon ? AG SRP and QD only :doublesho


































And a couple of my old daily hack..


----------



## JCG

:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

some camera phone pics from today..

maybe even good enough to have given heavenly a run for his money in the recent comp he won :lol:


----------



## Kotsos

Thats two of my favorites.


----------



## hmsilset

Lots of great pictures! My last car.Testing wurth sealer.


----------



## Ryan_W

Just a wash and SRP:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## Tabbs

dodo juice diamond white and jeffs werkstat acrylic


----------



## cheeks




----------



## Mean & clean

Here is my 7.5 year old car, I've had it since it was new. I've always taken care of it, it's never needed machine polished. Always been polished and waxed by hand.



















Products used were Sonus SFX paint work cleanser, R222 concours wax and FK 425 detailing spray.


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## moonstone mo

Couple of mine


----------



## bero1306




----------



## Toomer

Here's my 182.


----------



## slim_boy_fat




----------



## Elliott19864

Z2 and z5










Zaino aswell


----------



## Rew

I like this one.










I also like these as light coloured cars like silver are not as reflective as the darker colours.


----------



## Leemack

Some great shots.

When i get the pics off my broken laptop, i'll post some.

Great thread !


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

forgot about these !!


----------



## alxg

Not the best Iphone pic ever, but here is a shot of my brothers Prius I detailed earlier this year:










Best of it is that when it went in for the next service they washed it for him :devil:........ you know the rest!!


----------



## Elliott19864

My new favourite


----------



## Ady 555

My RRS


----------



## FL1P 89

Some 3 series M/Sport reflections


----------



## losi_8_boy




----------



## @andrew

Mine


----------



## Svig

Shine by Meguiars Ultimate Liquid wax


----------



## Keith_sir

Probably my favourite.


----------



## n_d_fox

Heres mine...


DSCF0947 by n_d_fox, on Flickr
2 stage correction / refine. CG's Extreme Top Coat and DoDo SN.


DSCF0720 by n_d_fox, on Flickr
Single stage correction. DoDo LP via DA, CG's Extreme Top Coat and DoDo SN









Zaino Z-PC via rotary. Z-AIO via DA, 3 x Z2 (ZFX'd) and topped with Z8.









Single stage correction. DoDo LP via DA then DoDo Hard Candy.


----------



## cangri




----------



## Shiny




----------



## Jeroen Brink




----------



## Ross




----------



## GHST

Werkstat AJT x2 and vic's Concours x2


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## magpieV6




----------



## steve from wath

wow some stunning pics in here

would be rude not to show a few

a few of a porche 911



















a blue golf r32










a red vectra that was pink










a nice red audi a4 tdi










another vectra a black un


----------



## Testor VTS




----------



## dubber

georgeandpeppa said:


>


wow that's a tidy looking mk3 :argie:


----------



## Orca

Action shot of the boot of our Classic SAAB 900 convertible:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swissvax_shield/DSCF1490.jpg

Swissvax Shield, if you were interested.


----------



## Michael_McL

Then a reflection of my car in my sisters car which reflects her car. Excuse the scores in her car, I have took care of them since that photo was took


----------



## Trucksy

my GTR :thumb:


----------



## J and J

Hope you like


----------



## Superspec

I enjoyed doing this car  I enjoyed listening to it more


----------



## bobssignum

One of my projects of late, 
and the siggy after a little clean


----------



## si hoc

a couple of mine, first one with HD, second wearing trigger,
















crap i phone pics though


----------



## FiestaGirlie

My current favourite:


----------



## alan_mcc

Project Awesome on silver/grey


----------



## craigyd01

One of my favourites...


----------



## llowen27

roof & roof


----------



## ted11




----------



## rallye_mat

106 Rallye


----------



## fizzle86




----------



## david_h

Best I got was on my old Sapphire Black BMW.


----------



## scoobyc

My old 360
















Old RS4, good reflections for grey in natural light I thought








and tucked up in garage


----------



## cm3

Here is one of mine - e39


----------



## Bristle Hound

Double reflection shot :thumb:

You can see the Audi reflected back in the MINI door :doublesho










BTW Audi done with Werkstat acrylic :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

a reflection within a reflection - very impressive


----------



## scoobymad




----------



## ST_150




----------



## strugers1

not over exciting but its the best i have at,


----------



## k6gixer

Done a while back


----------



## k6gixer

And a before and after shot of my old fella's wagon . Can't see much reflection but the difference is there

Before









After


----------



## The Pan Man

Reflection of a 60 year old body on a 7 year old BMW Bonnet.


----------



## alan hanson




----------



## tumevain

Time to put Z to sleep for winter, so gave it a good wash and took a few pictures. This one was pretty nice:










LSP used is Collinite 915. Cell phone image quality :lol:


----------



## robster84

Nothing special but here's mine


----------



## silverback

first proper wash in months.currently has blackfire on butg it will be glasur in a week or two :argue:


----------



## AaronGTi

Best I can do just now guys


----------



## ChrisST

A leggy 320d I did a while ago...


----------



## ChrisST

One in the rear wing of the RS.
A favourite, for obvious reasons


----------



## chris d

My humble addition to the thread, my first go at detailing, my 13 year old A4 just sold to a very happy buyer!


----------



## shanew




----------



## TelTel




----------



## deanchilds

Here's 3 recent ones of mine, Mini, DB9 and XKR!


----------



## President Swirl

*Reflections*

They are all awesome, but the db9 and k.d.s stuff makes me want to cower in a corner and cry for my mummy. I thought i got a decent shine from my efforts, but i realise how far i still have to go. Inspiring stuff chaps:thumb:


----------



## Vision2k1

The Pan Man said:


> Reflection of a 60 year old body on a 7 year old BMW Bonnet.


Best Post !!!  Nice reflection :thumb:


----------



## scoobyc

Just remembered about this one as it's something different...








Exhaust tips from my r35 GTR:thumb:


----------



## simon burns

:doubleshoWoW super shiney:doublesho


----------



## f2mark

My pals car after i buffed it


----------



## Bristle Hound

& one of the good ladies MINI










Just had a coat of AF Tripple :thumb:


----------



## Catt

I looove my black cars

a by Catt86, on Flickr


b by Catt86, on Flickr


c by Catt86, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisST

A BM 645 I did a few months ago


----------



## spida_singh

My Insignia SRI


----------



## LewisSpooner

the other one was too bad 
wait till after christmas, she will look like new


----------



## ginge7289

A bit of publicity for CG but I love this reflection shot In my Vectra GSi.


----------



## Howie

A couple from my Mazda



















one from a friend's 911


----------



## davewhitt

blacks easy try green


----------



## ocdbeemer

Taken today after a quick glaze.


----------



## bigmac161

Here's my one


----------



## sicko




----------



## donkeyboy

Mitsubishi GTO

:buffer:


----------



## nortonski92

Do these count??


----------



## Re-Torque

Taken with an I phone


----------



## Lupostef

Not the greatest of pictures as was lacking sunlight, new to the forum so not really taken any pictures of detailing etc, will be loads to come though im sure .
Here it is anyhow only one i have.


----------



## insanejim69

Friends old Astra I detailed .....










My car the very same day, like the way the red paint and the blue sky reflections have made it almost appear purple .....










My car at work with its old wheels on .....










Thanks

James


----------



## suhailvirmani

*22foot Speedboat*

A 22foot Speedboat I did for a regular customer


----------



## verbarthe




----------



## waxdad




----------



## PaulN

Recent correction and wax....


----------



## Mike steele

*SLK 200 rear bumper.*


----------



## piotrtdi




----------



## Dan Carter

*One of mine*


----------



## ffrs1444

Heres mine Astra Sportive SE


----------



## ffrs1444

And one of the Old beast Miss her


----------



## Hamish_023




----------



## Hamish_023

Or this one on a BMW M5


----------



## Mike V

Supernatural on my MGZT earlier this year. I have just got Supernatural Hybrid and cant wait to try it! :thumb:


----------



## bluebro




----------



## zonda




----------



## The_Bouncer

Roof reflection from a Nissan GTR :thumb:


----------



## R1DEorD1E




----------



## simonpj145

On my XF


----------



## Dareek

:thumb:


----------



## sohail99

One is in my avatar










Will dig up and post others later!

Posted from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohail99

Here's a beading as well as reflection shot video of my baby!


----------



## Dan_S

Roof from my old HSV Clubsport


----------



## rossk26

Some taken from my old car, using a very old phone for the pics!


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb:

Deeper than Jordans cleavage :lol:


----------



## steve from wath

Dan Carter said:


>


really liking this one

excellent work


----------



## sristeve

here is my fav the boot on my vectra using megs mf system


----------



## ckeir.02mh

suhailvirmani said:


> A 22foot Speedboat I did for a regular customer
> 
> View attachment 20805


Heres a few of my boat i fully detailed (full wetsand detail)


----------



## Bkjames

Mk4 fiesta i just sold










Dads mk3 Mondeo


























My mk3 mondeo st


























Brian


----------



## alexjb

This is my offering.


----------



## Elliott19864

CTR I done today, enhancement and protected with Zaino.










Clio Trophy fully corrected and protected with Zaino.


----------



## Tiptronic

A friends BMW330d after Concours Car Care Perficio and Champagne Supernauba
:thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978

Polo GTi




























Suzuki Swift




























Subaru Impreza




























Octavia vRS










AE86 by hand


----------



## DNZ 21

Civic Type R with Gtechniq EXO


----------



## horico

Titty silver M3 wearing a ceramic, prima amigo and desire.


----------



## Mike vas

heres a few of my fav pics


----------



## JD-Cumbria

Nevermind


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Solid Black Toyota Aristo V300 -97


----------



## Grommit

This is my entry.

As you can see its a Porsche......Boxster S innit


----------



## burtz




----------



## cheffi




----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi A4 S-line










The wife's Abarth 500










Both done with the Werkstat acrylic kit :argie:


----------



## j.s_det

bmw e30 320i 









subaru wrx

















peugeot 207









corsa gsi rep









corsa sport


----------



## j.s_det




----------



## Maniac




----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## MattOz

This is a 996 Targa I did recently.


----------



## bazz

here is mine and bare in mind that my fiesta is on a x plate so getting on a bit
boot lid








looking down side of car








waxed using megs ultimate wax


----------



## herbiedacious

After 2 coats of WetGlaze 2









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mirror image uk

*paint correction on a astra.*


----------



## steve from wath

heres mine

i just won the april comp with this pic

the rest is in the showroom










some more from the same car


----------



## Stino

Some of an Astra i did a while ago


----------



## pooma

My '98 Rover 600


----------



## Black-Hawk




----------



## w3lshboyo




----------



## [FIN]Dani




----------



## ChrisST

My old man's 03 Primera this afternoon after it's first wash since I applied Wet Glaze 2.0 a few weeks ago...


----------



## scottish_paul

A4 3.0 Quattro Sport Cab


----------



## neil1983




----------



## davec

My '99 CLK320

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damocell




----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

My Evo 8 with a coat of Wolf's New Moon.


----------



## Black-Hawk




----------



## Tank




----------



## Damien89

My fav shot of my hilux front door:


----------



## Holland

I love the pic with the clouds reflecting on the car, it has a great resolution and looks very romantic  At first sight I though they were painted on it! What camera do you use for the shots? 
__________________
pdf viewer


----------



## Manxman302

Not up to the high standard of some of the awsome refelctions posted previously, but they're the best I have.......at the moment 

*Jaguar XF*

















































*Ford Ka*

























What I like about the Ka ones is the fact the paint was so flat and oxidized when I started, especially rear nearside quarter panel, I think the reflections achieved aren't too bad (even if i do say so myself  ). (See my Ka post).

I am confident that I can improve both the Jaguar and Ka with a bit more work although currently I don't have the confidence to attempt wet sanding, especially on my XF... though I believe the refelctions this would achieve after a wet sand would be stunning 

Excellent thread by the way


----------



## chrislewis85

My Reflex silver Golf 5 GT wearing EGP + 3 layers of HD Wax


----------



## :: blade ::

heres mine from my old 306


----------



## scratcher

My Bora's bonnet


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## gazzi123

Got a couple cant resist:

My Old J reg Aristo black:










Jaguar XJR:










Supra:










My old is200:










My new is200:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi










The good ladys Abarth


----------



## Vigilante102

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Some off mine :thumb:


Very impressive!

Am I allowed to ask...how did you get that level of reflection?!


----------



## ckeir.02mh

He did a full wetsand on it mate to get rid of any orange peel in the paint.


----------



## Bradley

Ferrari 275 GTB/4 I entered last year at Villa d' Este, Italy.


----------



## IanA




----------



## Jeroen Brink




----------



## DWills




----------



## Theycallmepaul

My old clio 


SAM_0607 by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


----------



## pee




----------



## jlw41




----------



## Sintox

Dodo LP+Collinite 915

CG BlackLigth+FK 2180

Poorboy´s BH+Naviwax




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jacksones

Some pics of my Jetta. Just 1 layer of CG Pete's 53 wax in these shots.



















Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wanner69

A few pics of my RS250 with jeffs acrylic kit applied.


----------



## Serkie




----------



## BobsRX8GT

Zaino ZAIO and 3 zfx'd Z5 layers


----------



## Spannertail

Jeffs Werkstatt acrylic. One coat jett and one of gloss


----------



## Naranto

Peel Motorkraft, Bristol.
First photo of my freshly painted SAAB 99 turbo.









Passenger door reflection :thumb:

More info here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236467&page=18


----------



## .Z.R.

It's a hard one.. Iv got quite a few so il just go with this one.


M3 - 10 Hour Detail by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


----------



## Mattb23

Heres one of my Dads mk5 golf. just from a 2 bucket method


Pre inters clean by mattphotos23, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## derbigofast

the best i got on my passat


----------



## carl robson

a couple of mine not great but its a start


----------



## Tisgreen

When i first tried Lava I wasnt keen...... its growing on me... And its winter in Australia


----------



## Tank

Few of mine just random shiny/reflective shots


----------



## shudaman

a few from the last detail

and a pic i love lol


----------



## retained

The best I Got on my E83


----------



## Pookini




----------



## Sintox




----------



## davstt

past tt










current a4


----------



## Brammer

This is mine without detailing work


----------



## browner01

here are two good ones i got over the weekend..


----------



## Vision2k1




----------



## Mean & clean

Not specific refection shots, just snaps after a wash. The paint does look very reflective though...


----------



## david_pupu

mine


----------



## dew1911

Am quite happy with this... My mums 2007 Corsa. No fancy wax's or polishes, its first wash in about 3 months just using Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner, and theres Custom Wheel Cleaner and Instant Tyre Dressing on the wheels










I didn't take any before shots, but the front wheels just about matched the bodywork!!!


----------



## steve from wath

heres a couple from a cupra i did last week


----------



## Sintox




----------



## TelTel




----------



## calinsanchez




----------



## RSTsteve




----------



## ted11

300 SL that I finished last week.


----------



## milburnj




----------



## izzard87

^^ thats lovely.. :thumb:

heres one from today


----------



## Chri5




----------



## scoobyc




----------



## Sintox

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joech92




----------



## pulsar-dobby

My brother's cooper s after an enhancement.


----------



## eyecandy

My fathers 1967 Ford Fairlane


----------



## Sintox

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eyecandy




----------



## SystemClenz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Machine_Valet

Like these shots after cleaning the father in laws X5


----------



## DNZ 21

Nothing special just my winter run about after getting a coat of Hard Body


----------



## JwilliamsM




----------



## Natalie




----------



## JBirchy

Here's a couple of mine after Britemax BlackMAX, Blackfire AFPP and a coat of Midnight Sun:


----------



## Vule




----------



## ted11




----------



## Willows-dad

Red moose glaze, and a single layer of vics concours. I'll add another couple when I get chance. Quite impressed.


----------



## MLAM

Here's mine


----------



## thesludge

here is mine


----------



## [FIN]Dani




----------



## steve from wath

heres a few from the last couple of details


----------



## 316demon




----------



## Manny_VAG

Here's a few random shots of my 2007 VW Polo, done with AG SRP and Collinite 476s.


----------



## craig_




----------



## brocky




----------



## X18JAY




----------



## CraigQQ




----------



## Jason M5

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Some off mine :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Love those shots :argie:


----------



## s3 rav

A couple of mine




























And finally a friends e46


----------



## steve from wath

just found these on an old memory stick


----------



## Natalie

Reflex silver reflection or should that be reflexion


----------



## cdo1uk




----------



## cdo1uk

here is a picture of my friends 1999 106..


----------



## OILRS

Took these pics today thought id post them up


----------



## nichol4s

And the car in question


----------



## TopSport+

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TarkMalbot




----------



## lawrenceSA

From the car I detailed this past weekend - excuse the poor pics - I am still learning how to use a DSLR and have no tripod.


----------



## Bowler

[/ATTACH]
First shots of new car, after initial wash and a touch of Dodo crush. Not bad IMO but wishing for better weather (warmer, no garage) So can strip of existing polish then compound and seal with Megs plus re wax.


----------



## Jim_964




----------



## David Proctor




----------



## SystemClenz




----------



## downesy

My old Clio 172...


----------



## squeakyclean32

Here's two...I couldn't decide between them :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB

My B-class protected with Wolf's Hard Body:thumb:


----------



## w3lshboyo




----------



## carl robson

Just a few random shots

Sent from a better phone than my last bag of crap


----------



## stangalang

Full wet sand and multi stage polish


----------



## id_doug

stangalang said:


> Full wet sand and multi stage polish
> View attachment 28559


Epic reflection!


----------



## id_doug

Here's one from me. This was one if the development AF waxes from back end of last year.


----------



## cleaningfreak

two of mines ... did it today and protected with one layer of zymol destiny and few layers of gtech c1.5 silo :buffer:


----------



## spotless

*VW Phaeton*


----------



## rhyst

Looking good guys heres mine














Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdoyle21

**



Flawless said:


> Lets start a good thread with pics of reflection shots.
> 
> No photoshop, no altering just good shots all natural.
> 
> These are mine to get things going, DB9 Volante, Black Hole followed by AG HD wax.


Nice First Pic


----------



## Dcatner




----------



## chrissy_bwoy

In the garage


----------



## fordfan

Cruze LT...CG Blacklight, Bouner's Vanilla Ice, CG V7


----------



## insanejim69

Washed and applied some Chemical Guys Glossworkz Glaze, and then some Zymol Glasur on top.










James


----------



## Mattb23

Pre inters clean by mattphotos23, on Flickr


----------



## dave t

Lexus IS 200

Front









Side









Back


----------



## legs

a pic of my old st, autoglym stuff used on it.
http://


----------



## Mumbles

Here's a couple from me:

Excuse the orange peel on this black pickup...



















And some of my Audi, gone but not forgotten.. =(



















Chris


----------



## e32chris

heres the e39 wearing z5.


----------



## Jamie_M

I'm at work, so I'll chose this one lol.


----------



## Rob.c




----------



## legs

Rob.c said:


>


iv'e had dirty pint glasses than that.....................................


----------



## Sintox




----------



## piston_warrior

Courtesy of HD wax.


----------



## Giobart

Wet Sanding


----------



## Smithyc1987

A detail on a black mk4 golf








And my mk5


----------



## Blackroc

RS4 I worked on last week:


----------



## legs

Giobart said:


> Wet Sanding


Wow:thumb:


----------



## luke w

Before I got into detailing. Cars due a proper detail over easter so will see if I can improve on this!


----------



## redmen78




----------



## mr.valver

Some of mine.


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## iPlod999

Not bad for a 21 year old Pug 205.

iPhone Pic.










DLSR Pic.


----------



## Ase

Polishangel coffee cup on a door Renault clio, Viking shield!!!









//Ase


----------



## pee

After a quick going over with poorboys ssr1 ssr2


----------



## zsdom




----------



## veki

meg gold class.




ag hd.


----------



## b3n76

My golf after wash and AF finale.Great product.


----------



## Giobart




----------



## absolute




----------



## R o b




----------



## NipponShine

no machine, all hand work


----------



## unique detail

here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## cleaningfreak

fordfan said:


> Cruze LT...CG Blacklight, Bouner's Vanilla Ice, CG V7
> 
> View attachment 29154
> 
> 
> View attachment 29155
> 
> 
> View attachment 29156


V7 works lovely on light cars, im using it all the time on white combo van


----------



## Giobart




----------



## CSMatt




----------



## danwel

From my current detail


----------



## MikeyD

Sadly gone now - but it was fun


----------



## Coopertim

stangalang said:


> Full wet sand and multi stage polish
> View attachment 28559


Stunning


----------



## Graeme01




----------



## JayOW

My car wearing def wax no 1....


----------



## Hercs74

White Quashqai.. Not bad considering I find white one of the hardest colours to bring the gloss and reflections out on..!!!

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s495/Hercs74/QASHQIA TEKNA/IMG_6253_zps7bed9fd2.jpg










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richtsport




----------



## bazz

hers mine


----------



## carl robson

Here's one of the wife's car I did today


----------



## e_king

The roof on my solid black Volvo V70.

And metallic black Renault.


----------



## 50pey

Mine with 2 coats of Angelwax Dark Angel and a wipe down with AF Finale


----------



## JayOW

50pey said:


> Mine with 2 coats of Angelwax Dark Angel and a wipe down with AF Finale


How do you find dark angel mate...I have a pot but not tried it yet...

Car looks ace btw...


----------



## 50pey

Very easy on and off, like most waxes less is more it spreads easily I do 2 panels at a time then wipe off, I really like dark angel the pictures really don't do justice to the gloss and depth of the paintwork, I have SV scuderia and Vic's red but Angel is my favourite at the moment, also got a layer of SV cleaner fluid underneath.
I'm sure your be happy with the results when you use it :thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy

taken using a mobile phone, my dads bmw 520 estate, not to bad if i say so


----------



## Renegade

ADS 2K Coating on TVR

Chimaera








sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## MrAndyT

My friends 07 Ford Focus ST I detailed for him  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## G105ALY

Audi A6










My Boxster



















Aly


----------



## Fuzzybrush

*Citroen C5 2.7 V6 Exclusive*









Sonus 4500 then Chemical Guys XXX


----------



## ScottHmk4

my old fabia vrs


----------



## Bunji81

Here's mine










and one with a bit of beading too.. OOooosh


----------



## Porkypig

Jag XJ Boot lid.


----------



## scratcher

I like this one from today


----------



## fester165




----------



## nick3814




----------



## maxstocker

Heres one of my bimmer


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 14 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## Dave KG

I'll join in with these two from 911s I detailed back in the day


----------



## dave89

12 year old mk1 focus with 122,000 on the clock:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Some off mine :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


The best hands down.


----------



## Bowler

Best i can manage so far yet to get the DA on it:buffer:


----------



## ScottHannah

My astra after a polish


----------



## ScottyLaff

Garage door reflection in roof of my old CTR. Machine polishing kindly done by Lupostef. :thumb::buffer:


----------



## absolute

Kash-Jnr said:


> The best hands down.


The masonry reflection is quite special.


----------



## Markojay




----------



## stangalang

Markojay said:


> Check out your gravel pit!


----------



## Markojay

Haha!!


----------



## Nova

some great shots


----------



## Smithyc1987




----------



## CSMatt




----------



## d.berkay

Some pictures from my previous works..


----------



## steve from wath

heres two from today


----------



## Dareek

Spring cleaning - pictures before polishing and application of quartz


----------



## Gary gee

Audi A4 lava grey could be better though...


----------



## tangledmonkey

A few from the weekend:


----------



## TopSport+

Type R


----------



## calinsanchez




----------



## Nick_M

When I had the time and right colour car, I loved getting my trusty Prelude to reflect quite nicely......this was Klasse AIO and 4 Star UPP, back in 2005.


----------



## profoundoblu

My Alfa Giulietta


----------



## Skuperb




----------



## iPlod999




----------



## ianfinny

heres a few of mine after a wash and qd today








heres one of the girls sealing my wheels for me


----------



## ian68

Gtechniq c2 finished off with Dojo juice blue velvet


----------



## seteno1

Astra Sportshatch XP


----------



## msv




----------



## Acepage

These are my best ones so far


----------



## ted11

hard to choose but here are a couple


----------



## Tiglet

*Not waxed the car for 8 months, just used QED*


----------



## Detailing JunKy

One of my favourites even on white


----------



## Michael_McL




----------



## leon2 gr




----------



## bmerritt87

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coopertim

MINI cooper s wearing tripple, tough coat and desire


----------



## Dareek




----------



## forge197




----------



## Ryanjdover

Today...


----------



## cleaningfreak

Pearlescent Nightfire Red 





Hardest thing left to do: drive it :wall:


----------



## bmerritt87

Here is one of mine after a wash today. Car has been polished with Menzerna, then had poorboys black hole and nattys blue paste wax. Dried off with PB QD







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## profoundoblu

Coopertim said:


> MINI cooper s wearing tripple, tough coat and desire


Still looking sweet there tim!


----------



## redmen78

BMW boot lid !!
(Sorry for the ugly mug shot )


----------



## Junior Bear




----------



## AKA Pabs




----------



## Renegade

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Hercs74

Maintenance clean on a Fiesta. Last touched 13 weeks ago. Washed and topped up with FK1000p


----------



## devitt




----------



## octobersown




----------



## JayOW

Just waxed this afternoon with def!nitive wax ostend0 glaze ruby edition...


----------



## Old-Bugga




----------



## RyanSpencer

Flawless said:


> Lets start a good thread with pics of reflection shots.
> 
> No photoshop, no altering just good shots all natural.
> 
> These are mine to get things going, DB9 Volante, Black Hole followed by AG HD wax.


That is ****ING AWESOME..........


----------



## CGRD

Best so far and I've only just started doing this properly 😎


----------



## OILRS

One of mine


----------



## Jure

first of my proyects


----------



## Jure




----------



## Top Car Detailing

*Porsche 911 Detail*

Here we go this was a Porsche 911 Carrera 4 S I did last week cheers.


----------



## ChrisST

A couple from my new 'project' XJ..


----------



## Dark_knight




----------



## gazzi123

My is200 


















My white Focus zetec S


----------



## moono16v

Golf Edition30 I did last week.


----------



## Porkypig

Handsome looking bu66er.... XJ Jag after a going over with Menz PO85RD. It was no pretty before...


----------



## Porkypig

Porkypig said:


> Handsome looking bu66er.... XJ Jag after a going over with Menz PO85RD. It was no pretty before...


Begging your pardon, it was actually with SF85RE...


----------



## Derekh929

Quick pic i took with Carpro finest


----------



## Trops

*Scirocco mkii*

Check this dudes:detailer


----------



## AKA Pabs




----------



## Jim_964

Couple from a few weeks back.


----------



## Dr 0CD

Difficult with light silver paint, but here are a few of my S3:


----------



## Natalie

My reflex silver Anniversary's roof today


----------



## dubber

Steel grey edition 30 :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87

I don't think you can beat black cars for clarity of reflection but this is on red


----------



## Junior Bear

X6









M3 CS


----------



## Blackmondie

on a black bmw


----------



## renton

Stormy blue mica Mazda 6 ....


----------



## Dan

I have a few of my old 306 Gti-6.


----------



## Barchettaman

Knackered old Vectra C, post-wetsanding:


----------



## steve from wath

nova convertable i did this week


----------



## S9XLY

Progression3 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


----------



## Keith_sir




----------



## bmerritt87

Ferrari F430 I detailed today 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## redmen78




----------



## hephillips

[/URL]


----------



## FabrizioTDI

After wetsanding


Wetsanding bonnet di FabrizioTDI, su Flickr


----------



## ChrisST

A better one of the Jag bonnet after a bit more refining and a coat of Ceramishield.


----------



## TheMilko2905

No one said what the reflection had to be in


----------



## acharris77

Here is my best reflection which I achieved today, quite happy considering it was a hand polish with SRP:


relection in bonnet by acharris_77, on Flickr

And yes the paint is very sparkly on it.


----------



## dave955

My cav


----------



## Davidjones1993

*Peugeot 205*

1988 Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9 Turbo in Black. 
Asked to do this by a friend as he took it to polish and they washed his car with a sponge full of grit.

i was VERY impressed with the paintwork especially for its age!

Also... HELP PUTTING PICS INTO A POST PLEASE IM STUCK???????


----------



## SystemClenz

Best one from today


----------



## Giobart

Wet Sanding!


----------



## JayOW




----------



## Burg194

Got this one today from a carbon black Astra J


----------



## Dareek




----------



## Littler




----------



## Kimo

They don't look much as my car is a ******* to get to reflect, but impressed myself here 

Sorry the image quality is so bad, really doesn't show it up as well as on the camera



















And here's one of my sisters


----------



## putzie

this is my effort


----------



## rodders




----------



## Giobart




----------



## Arne




----------



## SBM

Wow!! what a thread :thumb:

This is the best I have so far...

Cheers Ben


----------



## alex300




----------



## David Proctor

2013-06-16 16.52.55 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

2013-06-16 16.50.25 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


----------



## scratcher

A couple on an old red one.


----------



## bidderman1969

had to limit mine,

MG SV
































































loved doing that car


----------



## stangalang

I absolutely love those mg/rovers.


----------



## bidderman1969

stangalang said:


> I absolutely love those mg/rovers.


me too, will be a lottery win present for me


----------



## stangalang

bidderman1969 said:


> me too, will be a lottery win present for me


Know what you mean. Rare as anything, quite unique really


----------



## Orca

http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery/tabitha_20070529


----------



## gibbo555




----------



## carl robson




----------



## dava

*Obsidian Black Merc SLK looking good*


----------



## iPlod999




----------



## BenC1985

Only on my corsa b sport. This was after wash,dry,clay,poorboys blackhole,dodo juice purple haze.


----------



## CGRD




----------



## tdi30

http:// 

http://


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## Mr479

passat cc after a detail with megs 3 step! best results so far


----------



## tdekany

_7090051.jpg by savingspaces33, on Flickr


----------



## Buckweed




----------



## dave89




----------



## ex-mooseman

The roof of our former BMW (1999), after being machined-polished and a layer of Meguiars NXT 2.0.


----------



## angel1449

its hard with this colour car ive got


----------



## okcharlie

Probably not my best reflection shot but a half NO reflection - half reflection!


17 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## ex-mooseman

The replacement of our BMW, a 2011 Mini Cooper in Hot Chocolate Brown with a black roof, mirrors, wheels and bonnetstripes, : the roof, only with blackhole and topped with natty's blue paste wax








The car:








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G51 NAV

this is actually a pretty naff reflection shot to be honest, in terms of the aesthetic attraction of what's being reflected (namely my garage roof) but none the less I was pleased with the results on my 24 year old car.


----------



## Fox_GB

1997 Peugeot 206


----------



## absolute




----------



## Gtiracer




----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## Ben_W

The roof of the wifes lack eyed purple mini after id finished machining it this afternoon, very very shortly before the heavens opened. This is just after a single hit with a CG Hex Logic orange pad and Menz FG400......nothing else.


----------



## Derekh929

Three of mine


----------



## okcharlie

Here's one from last year after a detail and correction of a Vauxhall Meriva in Black.....


Meriva Reflection 1 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## jon-sri

just a few off my golf gt


----------



## angel1449

backstrap said:


> just a few off my golf gt


amazing


----------



## toddjnr

My subaru:thumb:


----------



## AKA Pabs




----------



## bigmac3161

My RCZ with C1 haven't gotten around to topping with Exo yet.


----------



## Ben_W

Mini today after a little more refining and some black hole


----------



## DaveEP2




----------



## bidderman1969

forgot about this one


----------



## Sheep

My Turn!!

2 month old HD Wax freshly topped up with AG Rapid Detailer.


DSC_2033 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_2037 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_2042 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Alchemist

My wife's A6 reflecting a random shrub (which I'm told is a _fatsia japonica_) and some gratuitous beading....


----------



## CLS500Benz

Have better ones somewhere on the computer...


----------



## shnazzle

Left side of my Leon after polish, Jetseal 109 and bouncers 22

Bit instagrammed-up unfortunately. Don't have the original anymore


----------



## jahed123

That's a 12 year old focus that's never been looked after till I bought it in 2012.


Reflection shot by 93Jay, on Flickr


----------



## G51 NAV

Daily-driver MG ZT 53-plate:


----------



## ChrisST

A couple of iPhone pictures of a black Audi S5 I did a quick Black Hole enhancement on this weekend.


----------



## alexharvey

http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w629/alexharvey988/IMAG0581_zpsa5b42392.jpg

quick snap from mine today!


----------



## PHUGE




----------



## Rascal_69




----------



## steve204me

Steve.


----------



## JMorty

This one is cheating a bit...


----------



## dragontolis

Opel insignia with britemax blackmax followed with britemax vantage


----------



## BenC11

From a clean the other day

Love the reflection on the bonnet


----------



## 1989martin1

And a couple from an old purple e36


----------



## Rascal_69




----------



## id_doug

Here's one from the other week from a bit of work I was doing on the car


----------



## R0B

Very old photos as i dont do detailing these days.Also Blacks easy to get decent reflections lol


----------



## Billythekid

No Where as good as most of these, but here are a few of my favs

E90 BMW Collinite 845 over EX-p

















1995 Peugeot 405, machined, then Rainforest rub over EX-p









Rover 25, EX-p 2 weeks on.


----------



## Sintox

PolishAngel Cosmic 9H


----------



## Bruce865

while cleaning my grandads black vw i thought i would treat him and polish his car too 


and heres a couple of mine too





second one of mine was my training day at shinearama


----------



## tangledmonkey

I've got that stone roses tshirt


----------



## Dareek

*Bravo*

:thumb:


----------



## sonicboom

As a newbie to DW here is a highly glossy Boxster passenger door.


>


----------



## steve from wath

heres a few from richard ,fellow dw forum members car ,that we both detailed today


----------



## JayOW




----------



## 5doorfish




----------



## conner

The side of the work van!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## F10N47

White isn't the easiest colour to photograph reflections ... this is my BMW with lots of layers of Werkstat.


----------



## AuralisMatty

One from my 325d 








And one from my escort


----------



## SunnyBoi

M16 :thumb:


----------



## F10N47

That's a nice reflection on the Escort ... what products do you use?


----------



## kempe




----------



## DNZ 21

My Focus ST. No lsp at this point it had just been polished


----------



## AuralisMatty

F10N47 said:


> That's a nice reflection on the Escort ... what products do you use?


Blackfire gloss enhancing polish then AF Illusion.


----------



## lewylinto

Here's some on a silver BMW 320i that I detailed yesterday!


----------



## ian68

Beavercare professional carnuba cwax doing the business here.


----------



## ian68

beavercare professional carnuba cwax doing the buisness here.


----------



## bazz

washed toped up with a quick spray of detailer.


----------



## dillinja999

megs gold class


----------



## Tabbs

Well new shots of my disco3
Dodo juice blue velvet with some Wolfgang


----------



## carl robson

17 yrs old scrubs up well


----------



## Jack Pearson

One from yesterday on a carbon black 535d


----------



## dillinja999

washed the old girl and gave another coat of meguiars, orange peel!


----------



## Mikeyfocus

A couple from me - one from yesterday when I tried out my new Sonax - very impressed with this stuff


Sonax by Michaelscoob, on Flickr

A couple from the other week - shame about the orange peel 


Car Wash 4 by Michaelscoob, on Flickr


Car Wash 2 by Michaelscoob, on Flickr


----------



## Smithyc1987




----------



## Phil K




----------



## hungryhorace

black hole and fk1000p


----------



## PHUGE

From a winter protection detail this afternoon. Using AB Cherry Glaze topped with project 32.


----------



## Lourensz




----------



## Blackroc

Black F20 120d I worked on last week..










Polish: Sonax Perfect Finish


----------



## Twenny Benson

Laguna Seca Blue E46 M3.

Menz 3.02 RD, Cquartz UK


----------



## Jordan92

Hi this is my first post on Detailing world 

My dads Ford Mondeo.









My orange Fiat Grande Punto









Jordan.


----------



## scratcher

I like this one from yesterday. Not an easy colour for mad reflection but there's a lot going on


----------



## Lewis_

Evo X Lightning Blue...


----------



## Andyg_TSi

a few of my efforts;

1st up, LTI TX4 black cab, Autoglym SRP & HD WAX



next up, my old Mk1.5 focus after Autoglym SRP & HD wax



the current daily after Autoglym SRP & HD Wax


----------



## Dift

Reload on C Quartz after a 500mile drive through rain.


----------



## alex300




----------



## Big Buffer

Try this out


----------



## Guru

willwad82 said:


> Try this out


Wowwww!


----------



## 911fanatic




----------



## matt5559

Here's my best...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 636

My mk4 r32 golf


----------



## kempe




----------



## Guru

636 said:


> My mk4 r32 golf


Remarkable!


----------



## Guru

See what Good old Collinite 845 and favourable lighting conditions give on a silver car -


----------



## 1989martin1

Not bad for 20 year old


----------



## 1989martin1

Same car


----------



## Guru

1989martin1 said:


> Same car


Wow mate, can't make out which is original and which is the reflection. :thumbup:


----------



## ex-mooseman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patr1ck

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Some off mine :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Them shots are perfect and a good reflection of your work ...... No pun intended :lol:


----------



## CodHead




----------



## Patr1ck




----------



## -Kev-

usual Showroom section rules apply please guys, i've had to remove several posts in this thread, please read them if you're not sure..
http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50241


----------



## tdi30

http:// 

Me and my da


----------



## bazz

here are mine that I don't last weekend 
ford focus

Chevrolet avo

not as good as some but the best I could get


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## sydtoosic




----------



## moss99




----------



## dillinja999

fifth pic down on the lexus right hand corner above the light, cloud looks like bart simpson upside down haha


----------



## e_king




----------



## M3V8EDD

Silverstone Blue E92 M3

URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/eddiemarriott/media/image_zpsa1494fc9.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## bigmac3161

RCZ+ Exo=


----------



## ex-mooseman

Opel Astra after being polished (Menzerna-products with DA), Poorboys Blackhole and a coat of Poorboys natty's blue paste wax:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayzeable

After a quick wash while at my mum's a few weekends ago.


----------



## Wilco




----------



## Matty77




----------



## gibee




----------



## JayOW




----------



## bigmac3161

Me da's focus with me lurking in it


----------



## Fuzzybrush

Reflection of clouds after a coating of CarPro Cquartzuk on my Citroen C5


----------



## Rascal_69

Cquartz uk. After about 18 hours. Reload was just applied before picture


----------



## Autogeek




----------



## milner3226

Not as good as some on here but I don't think its too bad for a white car.

Thats 2 coats of werkstat acrylic.


----------



## Adam_P




----------



## tdi30

http:// 

http:// 

http://


----------



## IanA




----------



## Phillloyd

My silver grey e46 vert


----------



## kempe




----------



## zsdom

Volvo XC-90 detail 007 by justdom1, on Flickr


Volvo XC-90 detail 024 by justdom1, on Flickr


----------



## Ryanjdover




----------



## Guru

Can you get a nice reflection shot on a silver?

Yes, with the car in shadows and a bright surrounding, you can -


SAMSUNG by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


SAMSUNG by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisST

A couple of the Cooper S from the weekend.


----------



## dubstyle

My Silver Grey BM


----------



## Kotsos




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## JayOW




----------



## absolute




----------



## ex-mooseman




----------



## rhyslee22

Reflection from the roof of SL55AMG


----------



## Melkor




----------



## nam1989




----------



## Ppinno

Here's my favorite ones of my classic...
















And my daily clubman cooper s..


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Giobart




----------



## Mitsimivec




----------



## steveo1986

Thought I would upload a couple pics of the reflection I got on my Candy White MK6 Golf GTD a couple of weekends ago using Werkstat Acrylic!


----------



## devonutopia

Bentley Continental Flying Spur. The paint was top quality as you would expect which meant getting a real clean finish was not too tough to achieve


----------



## MB93

Heres a couple of my mini before i sold it, both are pre Menzerna FF so the finish was even better than this IMO :buffer:


----------



## moono16v

Golf GTI edition 30,




Focus RS,


----------



## yzfr1




----------



## yzfr1

[/attach]


----------



## yzfr1

Jordan92 said:


> Hi this is my first post on Detailing world
> 
> My dads Ford Mondeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orange Fiat Grande Punto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan.


Like a mirror......lovely!


----------



## foodstampz

Hard to get with my car because of the metallic paint, but here is my photo(s). 

Not my best, but my favorite.


----------



## Mark R5

A few of my ST. More to come once I get stuck in to it again, she's filthy at the minute.


----------



## Carlcarter

[/URL][/IMG]
not my best but all i have at the moment


----------



## mike41

My old car. Mega orange peel 

Mike


----------



## iPlod999

Shiney bum.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## foodstampz

Just took this today. I didn't have my normal camera with me so I used my 5s. Which makes me miss my lumia 920 that much more because the camera on the 5s is far worse.


20131228_161854574_iOS by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## Denzle

Some awesome pics there lads. Well done to you all.


----------



## Mark R5




----------



## Pearce

Untitled by Pearce8, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

ONR wash and Optimum Spray Wax.

Was last polished about 16 months ago with PB Black Hole or AF Tripple.

Excuse the grain, photobucket doesn't seem to give the best results for linking.


----------



## Ant21

Taken in the summer, CG Butter Wax giving the shine


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## tomsy29

My Fiesta Anniversary


----------



## rob_vrs

Heres mine on a 2003 Range Rover


----------



## S22TUW




----------



## Guest

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## foodstampz

vasistdas by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## willg




----------



## z4alfie

This is from a couple of years ago, I detailed my sisters very flat beetle, took some time and lots of patience using a variety of products, loved the result :thumb:


----------



## sant




----------



## id_doug

A little one from yesterday on a light Metallic Blue :thumb:


----------



## Blw

Reckon this is one of the best ones on mine, helped that the weather was amazing!


----------



## [FIN]Dani




----------



## haris_k

Some pics using my phone after a wash and a coat of Z8.
Lights werent of much help. Hopefully it will be better on a sunny day i guess.
Hope you like it


----------



## sant




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Miguel Pestana

:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco




----------



## Xorro

It's from a few years/cars back, but this is my best reflection shot:


----------



## Onrcnn

Gyeon Mohs after a good polishing


----------



## snowy1




----------



## SunnyBoi

Not much of a photo but made a video  Do watch in HD!


----------



## luke-m-j

AG SRP and 476 on the worst car I've ever owned...


----------



## warren




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## linuxmanju

Newbie's detailing efforts.. both taken from a mobile camera.

My pocket rocket bike.










Red Punto


----------



## JayOW




----------



## stdash84

This was when i had a Range Rover in for detailing


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Banham49

Epic ^^^


----------



## cole_scirocco

Think that is epic..? Ain't seen nothing yet!



Same panel, different angle!


----------



## tazdevil1964

My 2001 CLK 320....


----------



## goldring07




----------



## linuxmanju

tazdevil1964 said:


> My 2001 CLK 320....


Sir, that's unreal. Mind sharing the voodoo done on it.


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Does this count?










Auto Finesse Tripple AIO

Dan


----------



## vo04lan




----------



## Gadgetguy




----------



## PHUGE




----------



## WAFU

*Z4*


----------



## davelincs




----------



## Rascal_69




----------



## SunnyBoi

old but gold


----------



## eric272

Can't remember the LSP either AF Illusion or BSD


----------



## SunnyBoi

My first go at a white car...more than pleased with the results 

Just polished, no LSP yet!


----------



## GreenyR




----------



## Toby453

BMW 116


MGB


----------



## Kimo




----------



## carl robson

Mine I did today


----------



## trevbwhite

heres mine from last year


----------



## Upia

Best I've got of mine until I get the machine polisher on it.


----------



## trevbwhite

Some amazing finishes here


----------



## typerdan




----------



## tansel

Scratch free surface + fk1000p + tw gloss guard


----------



## beardboy

Aston Martin V8 Vantage

BMW 335i


----------



## scotty dog

A couple of mine from the past ..











Does this one count ?



haha


----------



## Flakey




----------



## stdash84




----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Does this one count :lol:


----------



## gex23




----------



## MCSJase

Excuse the wheel gap! It's been sorted!


----------



## Davro

Not the best pics as they were all with an iPhone.....


----------



## Paul.D

Mine after first play with rotary !!


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Its hard to comprehend sometimes how clean a painted surface must be for it to have a mirror finish! Absolutely amazing work!



Kelly @ KDS said:


> A few more from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some after wet sand details :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and none wet sand details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kimo

Just a quick one from yesterday's single stage polish for my mate


----------



## Busajim

*Reflection*

Took this today for me it was a fluke


----------



## linuxmanju

Hope it qualifies, optimum polish ii alone, no LSP yet.










And pardon the mobile camera


----------



## SunnyBoi

Wet sanding + compounding, no polishing or waxing done yet:



















****ty mobile camera here too, lol


----------



## -Jamie-

Fiesta ST500


DSC_0914 by Jamie_Atkinson, on Flickr


DSC_0747 by Jamie_Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## twink

couple of mine from last weekend


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## linuxmanju

Weekend experiment with Sonax perfect finish.


----------



## PHUGE




----------



## ChrisST

A few recent ones..

The Z4 (Alpine White)





































And a couple of the Cooper S


----------



## marc147

Just a few of reflections:


----------



## steve from wath

heres a couple from last week


----------



## F10N47

*Alpine White BMW 5er M Sport after claying & Werkstat Prime + Jett*


----------



## Starbuck88

I thought this from last weekend was good, very summery


----------



## robster84

*My old mk4 Golf before it was written off*


----------



## kd1990

This was from a few years ago using
Autoglym super resin polish
Autoglym high definition wax


----------



## Jurciks




----------



## nichol4s

2 from this weekend :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor

A few of our latest acquisition


----------



## cdti_sri




----------



## Mark-w




----------



## Mark R5

Cherry Glaze and AB Hellshine Abyss showing off their thing:


----------



## Andyg_TSi

After my first attempt at machine polishing..


----------



## twink

Couple of mine from this weekend


----------



## shakey85

AreDeShine ArtDeSicko. 1 Layer, nothing on top.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

From this evening


----------



## iPlod999




----------



## badly_dubbed

Something different


----------



## Dodolover

*Best Reflection Shots*

Again... NOWHERE near as good as KDS and many others, but im new to the game...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/newbie.gif
All results obtained using Dodojuice Limeprime, and Blue Velvet pro hard wax, shot of the porsche getting covered up for the winter was using collinite 845.

Would love a few comments.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry guys but for the fishermen out there, hows this reflection... 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lewis_




----------



## Lewis_




----------



## steve from wath

a few from last weekend

Black Magic Details wax 2 layers of taurus and one layer of miura


----------



## S22TUW




----------



## ibiza55

Love the astra, very sharp looking


----------



## cc_arn

*Murdered 300c*

My black 300c


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Seat ibiza


----------



## steve from wath

just found this on wifey laptop


----------



## David007




----------



## steve from wath

nice reflection of a fezza in an aston...class


----------



## mcla13




----------



## Mark R5




----------



## Tony530d

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coopertim




----------



## Mark R5

Coopertim said:


>


That's a great shine mate.....even if I did have to turn the laptop upside down


----------



## PolishMyPipe




----------



## GleemSpray

Reflex Silver VW Golf.


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's MINI John Cooper Works wearing CarPro Reload over CarPro CGUK



















My Audi A4 S-line wearing the Werkstat acrylic kit


----------



## Flakey

*Sonax LSPs doing their thing*

After a quick ONR wash today


----------



## ardenvxr




----------



## themadhouse

Hows This...


----------



## s29nta




----------



## badly_dubbed

another under bonnet one i did today


----------



## EcosseGP

MINI Roadster after a couple of hard days work


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Captain Peanut

Quick go over with the AF Revitalise kit followed by Power Seal


----------



## 738ALR




----------



## polac5397

*paint sealed and waxed*


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## tricky tree

Here's mine...










...which also happens to be my scrap practice panel


----------



## Dan-SRi




----------



## BobsRX8GT

My Mazda 6 done in collaboration with Matty aka Raven.





And My RX8 R3


----------



## JayA3sline

Wet sanded S3!


----------



## Stokie




----------



## matt.allen123

sorry for the rubbish picture! This is natty blue paste wax


----------



## dillinja999

blackfire blackice on swirly 13 year old honda paint!


----------



## Captain Peanut

AF Tripple topped with an original Obsession Wax blend (green with lovely minty smell)


----------



## aDAM31

Lexus IS220d with AG UDS with EGP and Collinite 915 over the top


----------



## teamdirtydog




----------



## stomblin1053

My Other Halfs C2 i did a little detail on the other day as it was sunny


----------



## ArcticVXR

Couple of pics from the weekend...

Wearing Auto Finesse Desire


----------



## Amos91

Black Gold 182.


----------



## Guru

Amos91 said:


> Black Gold 182.


That looks almost perfect - no orange peel to notice. Wet sanded?


----------



## BruceyBonus

After my first DA session using AutoGlym Paint Pro kit then SRP applied with the DA and a final coat of HD wax by hand 









not bad for a 20 year old car :thumb:

ATB
Bruce


----------



## Captain Peanut

BruceyBonus said:


> After my first DA session using AutoGlym Paint Pro kit then SRP applied with the DA and a final coat of HD wax by hand
> 
> View attachment 36767
> 
> 
> not bad for a 20 year old car :thumb:
> 
> ATB
> 
> Bruce


Looking good! I'd that a 911?


----------



## sipeurope

One of mine.


----------



## BruceyBonus

Captain Peanut said:


> Looking good! I'd that a 911?


Yep a 1994 993 version that I have owned for 11 years, she's done just over 104K :driver:


----------



## Mark R5




----------



## SeanC2

SRP and Collinite 476!


----------



## steve from wath




----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Swardy

My work is all by hand so certainly can't compete with some but thought I would join in nonetheless...

I like the microfibre reflection in this shot...


----------



## Buddrow

*Jag xk.*


----------



## Bristle Hound

On our MINI John Cooper Works :thumb:


----------



## greymda

unbelievable reflection you've got there, mate


----------



## iPlod999




----------



## Bristle Hound

Our Audi A4 S-line with a coat of Sonax extreme brilliant shine detailer applied :argie::thumb:


----------



## steve from wath




----------



## skel

Here's mine:thumb:


----------



## possul

Dont know if ive posted oj this thread or not but hey!


----------



## 1012wayne

http://rs1307.pbsrc.com/albums/s592/1012wayne/IMG_08891_zps5f27886e.jpg~c100


----------



## Wilxay

Bristle Hound said:


> On our MINI John Cooper Works :thumb:


That is insane. It's like an illusion


----------



## Wilxay

My effort


----------



## SunnyBoi

No LSP yet  Gotta love SF4500 :thumb:


----------



## pringles1984




----------



## ian68

Jaffawax doing a fine job. From Madcow


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our MINI John Cooper Works with Sonax BSD over CarPro CQUK :thumb:


----------



## Imperialjim

Menzerna RD85 with colli on an Astra SRi


----------



## NelsonS

Not the greatest pics as from my phone, PB BH topped with PB Natty's Paste.


----------



## eric272

Finally gets it's summer coat,AF Illusion.Got rid of the usual marring with Megs 205,did a few awkward bits by hand using an Autoglym perfect palm and was very impressed at how easy it was.


----------



## gex23

Needs a full correction detail yet.

Wearing 1 layer of Raceglaze 55 and 1 layer of Vics Concours :


----------



## GSTR3301

My BMW vert first detail session...


----------



## slimjim




----------



## TT55BLK

MyBoxster by hdrflow, on Flickr


----------



## Mark-w

My old car


----------



## Dan the 480 Man




----------



## bradleymarky

Not bad for a white car.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20140601_120905_zpsed5612d8.jpg.html]


----------



## pringles1984

1 of my car










And 1 of hers


----------



## Mark R5

bradleymarky said:


> Not bad for a white car.
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20140601_120905_zpsed5612d8.jpg.html]


That uniform has got 'Postie' written all over it - at least I hope it has haha.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

From Sunday


----------



## pringles1984

The last black car I touched


----------



## dfieldsend




----------



## DNZ 21

Couple of my ST


----------



## MagpieRH

Not my car, but I did take the pic. Does that count?


----------



## Andy-P

VW Black Magic


----------



## stevekoz

well nowhere near as good as some on here and apologise for myself but here are a couple of my personal favourites. Loving all your pics guys. So much hard work out there!


----------



## Crackers

Brothers girlfriends 500 Abarth



Brothers Arctic Corsa VXR


Wife's FN2 Civic Type R


My old MR2




My Evo 6 GSR (current)


----------



## Vinzend

My Alfa Romeo Mito - Nero Etna paint
Crappy phone camera (sorry).


----------



## Jollygood

4 year old Zafira


----------



## DrDax

Taken with note 3, under artificial light. 
It's a silver car btw


----------



## mark238

Flower power on my old EP3 Civic, taken back in 2004. :car:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our R56 MINI John Cooper Works :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88




----------



## Mark R5




----------



## DrDax

Got to love black paint. 
Astra, taken yesterday. 
Q. Can a person tell if a car is waxed or not...
Is it waxed or not?


----------



## Shiny




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## EWVE159

*Lol*

But first... let me take a selfie...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ghall2004

Jesus christ thats a reflection alright

Stunning image


----------



## ghall2004




----------



## B1llz85

Heres the door panel for my DC5


----------



## ghall2004

Holy crap that is mirror like


----------



## steve from wath




----------



## ghall2004

Just when you think it cant get better

Outstanding image that


----------



## Andyrat85

Reflection in my Focus ST


----------



## iPlod999




----------



## Buneet




----------



## B1llz85




----------



## Norton

My MX5


----------



## Cookies

Love this shot, it's from when i detailed my chum's 2008 Vectra Elite about two weeks ago.










Cooks


----------



## Choppy

After trying out Zaino z5 for the first time


----------



## alxg

This is an old one I thought was pretty good at the time:



A short lived moment with it being Black! :wall:


----------



## shine247

For Tour De France fans


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## gex23




----------



## zdravo




----------



## Maniac

Holy cow what car make is that? Certainly not BMW with their 'ocean wave' orange peel ( I should know  ). Would love a car to have smooth paint. Time to dabble with wet sanding? lol


----------



## zdravo

It's Opel Astra H 2004. or Vaux Astra Mk5 in UK. Colour name is Sapphire schwarz, black with pearls, colour code Z20R

Behind you can see my rotary machine Perles UP 3142RE with 3M backing pad and 3M blue foam pad, 3M 1l bottles Green, Yellow and Blue and my 15m custom cable for my polisher.


----------



## enc




----------



## steve from wath

shine247 said:


> For Tour De France fans


love this pic,very nice great colours and its in Yorkshire added bonus points


----------



## steve from wath




----------



## mac1459

taken today after a clean


----------



## anto300zx

Not bad for 24 year old paint


----------



## anto300zx




----------



## anto300zx




----------



## Maniac

anto300zx said:


> Not bad for 24 year old paint


Is that an old supra?


----------



## Nico1970

Yes, it looks like a Supra alright.

Pic 1 makes it look almost like a 944 though....

Fantastic paint / reflection for 24yo!


----------



## Naranto

Bonnet of a 1980 SAAB 99T


----------



## anto300zx

Yes dudes it a jza70r cheers


----------



## Nico1970

anto300zx said:


> Yes dudes it a jza70r cheers


Ahh, nice one....


----------



## iPlod999

A young 21 year old here.


----------



## audi 80 b4

A closer look......


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Norton




----------



## anto300zx

Theres some proper pics of my supra out side


----------



## anto300zx




----------



## anto300zx




----------



## anto300zx




----------



## dillinja999

badly_dubbed said:


>


what prep and lsp? :argie:


----------



## Mark70

*Nippon shine Metalica on metalic Black*

One layer this afternoon look on Nipon Shine section form more


----------



## Cookies

My two from today. Silver Exeo and the wifey's black Megane.

Both done with megs 105 and 205 and hexlogic pads followed by Autoglym SRP , one coat of Megs Carnauba, one coat of Naviwax, and all sealed with Orchard Autocare Perfection.


























Cheers

Cooks


----------



## John74

Just given my new Fiesta ST3 a quick clean , need to save up for a DA so I can take out the light swirls and holograms on the plastic bumpers.


----------



## Norton

badly_dubbed said:


>


Stunning :thumb:


----------



## shine247

Inspired by DW.


----------



## badly_dubbed

dillinja999 said:


> what prep and lsp? :argie:


megs 101 and refined with 205

polish angel esclate by DA

polish angel master sealant also by DA

polish angel viking spritz by hand


----------



## RichieST

Quick shot of my old Focus


----------



## EliteCarCare

Just to add a little variation to the theme, this is on glass:










 :buffer:

Alex


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Minty Fresh Chromalux. Niiiice


----------



## greymda

13 years old bimmer


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Authentic Premium


----------



## boy-raymond

My best one so far....


----------



## Monchus

Here are some pics of my focus


----------



## Thehappysailor




----------



## shine247

Thehappysailor said:


>


Yep, those are reflections :thumb:


----------



## K3nny

Picked up my new lance for my Nilfisk along with some No Touch foam from the Chemical Guys earlier today. The guy I was chatting with was very helpful & took the time to go over a few things with me as I'm new to snow foaming. Like a kid with a new toy I headed home to get the lance onto the washer and test out the No Touch foam. I was pleasantly surprised at just how thick the No Touch went on and held it's position until it had it's dwell time of around 5 minutes before rinsing off. The car was already reasonably clean so this was merely for no other reason than a bit of fun lol. The only thing I will need to look into is the foam was coming out the washer in more of a jet fashion rather than the vertical open spray...so if anyone can shed some light on that I'd appreciate it.

Few pics of the reflection from the No Touch wash & rinse only. I didn't hand wash this time round as it didn't need it. Not sure what's shinier in the boot pic....the car or my head lol.


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## shine247

nichol4s said:


>


Both nice, especially ^


----------



## badly_dubbed

another in the sun with the bairns


----------



## s29nta

one from today,


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our ibis white Audi A4 S-line with a coat of Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## shine247

A little more evidence of the fabulous tour.


----------



## CHRIS-P




----------



## MDC250

No polishing or correction work here just a general clean...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dpmetz




----------



## makey

Just my first attempt at detailing by hand (new machine is in post)


----------



## tangwp

Great shoot....


----------



## Mashburn




----------



## Mashburn




----------



## spon

*My Cerbera*

My Cerbera


----------



## Megs Lad




----------



## Rolo

New to detailing, here is a E39 I have recently done.


----------



## Rolo

Another shot.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Today's detail with an LSP of Sonax Polymer Net Shield


----------



## Knuckles




----------



## jack-c




----------



## Onrcnn




----------



## Barney Boy

54 plate mini


----------



## jb1

Just a cut and polish, no wax etc.


----------



## fran1981




----------



## littlejack

Excuse the fly the wife thought it was hilarious


----------



## SunnyBoi

Meguiar's M21 :thumb:


----------



## mr_pedro




----------



## subarufreak




----------



## marc147




----------



## slimjim




----------



## litcan91




----------



## litcan91




----------



## yetizone




----------



## _sav_

heres one i corrected a few months back




























paintwork finished with polishangel cosmic


----------



## gibbo555

Brillant finish :thumb: ^^^^


----------



## sheady82

one i recently corrected :buffer:


----------



## DAN:

One from today


----------



## Nico1970

Wow, what an enormous pic!


----------



## Dan

Here's one from a few months ago. Love the trail from the plane


----------



## rottenapple

Pic of my 51 plate micra current test bed


----------



## JayOW




----------



## MDC250

Jay, that's just showing off ;-)

Is that Phantom?


----------



## JayOW

MDC250 said:


> Jay, that's just showing off ;-)
> 
> Is that Phantom?


Haha. Yeah it's Phantom.


----------



## MDC250

Obsession Wax said:


> Haha. Yeah it's Phantom.


Looking at it again you have just used a mirror, come on fess!


----------



## slimjim

Obsession Wax said:


> Haha. Yeah it's Phantom.


What Flex machine do you use?


----------



## JayOW

slimjim said:


> What Flex machine do you use?


It's the 3401.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Very nice reflection jay  is that wilcos car in the background?
Thought I'd add my currently favourite picture 
Not a single panel reflection but the full car. 
This also has phantom on it.


----------



## Blackmondie




----------



## e_king




----------



## leon2 gr




----------



## Mashburn

After DA'ing with m105.


----------



## SarahS23

My effort on my old Vxr


----------



## JayOW

Yeah it's Wilcos car


----------



## MDC250

Mashburn said:


> After DA'ing with m105.


Mate that looks pretty epic, some very good results on darker coloured pains on here.

Can I ask how you got on, what pads/machine etc. have got to try and get mine sorted and suspect I'm going to need something more heavyweight than SSR2 for Merc paint!


----------



## Mashburn

Thanks mate, I really happy with the results so far. Still got lots to do tomorrow though!

It was a DAS6 pro using Meguiars 105, then refined down with m205.

It's my first experience with a machine and to be honest it's a lot less daunting than i was expecting it to be. I just kind of got on with it. I know it's not 100% and i know my technique won't be any where near that of a pro but I'm happy enough with the results.

Here's a couple more.....


----------



## Keir




----------



## Jev

*Vw t5*

Machine polished with Makita Rotary.

Cut with 3M green cutting pad and fast cut polish, Finished with 3M yellow Pad and Extra fine plus polish.

Protected with Swissvax sheild


----------



## Just-That-EK

.....


----------



## Wilco




----------



## Choppy

Just scholl s17 with an orange scholl pad, first try with this polish.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Gotta hate OEM paint orange peel


----------



## steve from wath

and outside in the sun


----------



## Just-That-EK

Reflection of my car in the background


----------



## siradamrees

This is mine.



My Old Punto GT


----------



## Just-That-EK

Neighbours car I cleaned with mine in the reflection


----------



## samm




----------



## Just-That-EK

samm said:


>


Know that view from a mile off 👍


----------



## crago

*few nice reflection shots*

some of my favs


----------



## Dal3D

Machined a few bits again on the O/H Fiesta ST the other day - came up well in reflection down the side:


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Most recent shot


----------



## Danman




----------



## leehob

1st wash after autoglym resin polish,


----------



## dan_h

One that I did yesterday on a BMW 1 series coupe


----------



## ChrisST

A couple of the MINI from a few weeks ago


----------



## leehob

That's unreal mate!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

A DS3 visited Racoon HQ today and had the bonnet machine polished with M105, PB Blackhole and Soft99 Authentic Premium Wax


----------



## Cookies

I like this one. Megs 105 and 205 on hex logic pads. SRP, Naviwax and Orchard Autocare Perfection.










Cooks


----------



## Øyvind G




----------



## MagpieRH

Something slightly different


----------



## steve from wath

heres a couple from a fellow dw`er


----------



## WillM




----------



## Bristle Hound

Taken yesterday, my better half's MINI JCW wearing a 50/50 mix of CarPro Reload and Sonax BSD :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

A few of my mine


----------



## stuupnorth

heres a couple from me


----------



## Wilco




----------



## mbnerd




----------



## razvanbosman

Some Gyeon Mohs


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## MB93




----------



## Dingo2002

:thumb:Couple of my new (to me) car. Love the first one as it's difficult to tell where the car stops and the fence starts


----------



## matt.allen123

Thought id revive the thread


----------



## Rabidracoon28




----------



## SunnyBoi

Finished compounding. Jewelling and LSP remain :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

matt.allen123 said:


> Thought id revive the thread


damn :thumb:


----------



## MatthewJones94




----------



## Workhorse

Af tripple, tough coat then a few washes later topped with dodo supernatural spray sealant (can't remember the exact name).
I miss this car


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Rascal_69

Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Terry s b

best 1 i have is of my mate, taking a pic of the gold mk6 back quarter panel.


----------



## Mashburn

SunnyBoi said:


>


This is absolute madness! Took me a few seconds to even work it out!

Nice work.


----------



## Onrcnn

Rascal_69 said:


> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


 What was the product used on this car  Immense..


----------



## Clarkey-88




----------



## Øyvind G




----------



## Rascal_69

Onrcnn said:


> What was the product used on this car  Immense..


Polish angel cosmic on that. Thanks


----------



## Jeffreygeelen




----------



## adamsalter2002

nice bins!


----------



## Stephan




----------



## spiros




----------



## Mattburton79

Not a car picture but it's been chucking it down for the last few days so here's a couple of my Toolbox after a quick clean up with some Cherry Glaze!


----------



## bigmac3161

Winter protection compete


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's R56 MINI John Cooper Works Hatch
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314633


----------



## J306TD

Here is mine


----------



## shrek




----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly blue


----------



## David Proctor

]


----------



## smifeune




----------



## joshb

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rabidracoon28




----------



## brba




----------



## Tembaco

After a late winter prep on a Cubinitezilver MB.


----------



## Bluffin

Post a pic of your best reflection shot....maybe not the best but on a cloudy day in the rain, it's not that bad :wave:


----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## marc147




----------



## brba




----------



## Miguelicek




----------



## J|M

*First amateur stripping / polishing job*

Pics from earlier this summer.
Last winter project, stripping to bare metal, sanding up to 2k grit. Compounded and polished.


----------



## Bkjames

My Mondeo ST by Brian Keith James, on Flickr

Brian


----------



## brba




----------



## steve from wath




----------



## Smithyithy

I only have one that I took a couple of weeks ago on my phone, this is with just a cheap spray wax though, should be much better after the Gtechniq treatment.


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Bentley11




----------



## bobbyh1991

This is my polo with dodo juice


----------



## STU3YP

This was actually taken on a dull day but you can imagine what it would have been like with the sun glaring down too.Car is grey by the way.

Autoglym extra gloss protection sealant.


----------



## brba




----------



## throwa62start

Some amazing shots guys fantastic photos too!!


----------



## slimjim




----------



## bennyx_o




----------



## jack-c

My car at Goodwood hot hatch Sunday.

Prep was dodo juice lime prime lite and bouncers 22.


----------



## rob_payne

chemical guys jet seal


----------



## JordanRaven

One of only 2 attempts at any correction, can see I have a long way to go yet!


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## SunnyBoi

No LSP yet!


----------



## dubber

Probably not my best reflection shot but i loved this car. It was my first ed30 ive had a candy white one since. Love these cars.


----------



## dubber

Stupid i phone sorry about the picture


----------



## gatman

Not sure if I've posted this


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## M3V8EDD

I couldn't make my mind up lol


image by marriotteddie, on Flickr


image by marriotteddie, on Flickr


----------



## shine247

Phone pic


----------



## NissanFan

Here's one from a detail I did recently:


----------



## richelli

Two from the same car as I can't decide :-s


----------



## CHRIS-P




----------



## SunnyBoi

Photo came off a front mudguard from a bike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Courtesy of V7


----------



## subarufreak




----------



## WayneST250




----------



## Brownrchbr




----------



## Jack R




----------



## Joshraw




----------



## brba




----------



## dubant07

My only ones so far lol


----------



## legs

after a couple of coats of zaino


----------



## edl blade

*a few of my old cars*


----------



## Phssll

Todays refelection on my freshly detailed Cayenne Basalt Black :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs

Been thumbing through my photobucket and found these


----------



## edl blade

*4x4 cosworth & fiesta*


----------



## Lewis_

Minion anyone.. :thumb::lol:


----------



## AKA Pabs

My 335d touring just prior to its sale. The purchaser initially wanted to get the bonnet resprayed due to stone chips!


----------



## Dan

My Leon FR. I love the plane in the reflection


----------



## bazz

my focus after a good wash and a spray over with megs ultimate quick wax.


----------



## Choppy

Civic just before i waxed it


----------



## Pittsy

Bit of this yesterday after trying some new wax:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Mk5 Golf GTI. Reflection of a reflection....


----------



## Clancy




----------



## spiros




----------



## David Proctor




----------



## rojer386

A few from when I detailed my wife's Mini last year.


----------



## scratcher

The best reflection I'll ever get from my Renault.


----------



## asspur96

*Just washed!!*


----------



## ChrisST

A couple from today..


----------



## typerdan




----------



## steve from wath

one from a few years ago


----------



## steve from wath

a few more


----------



## Stuart16v

Far from the ultimate reflection shot, but caught this nice detail in the fading light yesterday evening


----------



## benji93

Recently purchased a black gold clio 182 and spent 2 days machine polishing it


----------



## shine247




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## David Proctor




----------



## David Proctor




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Pittsy

What about this one...


----------



## mollydog




----------



## Smithyithy

My Mini from the weekend, Gtechniq Exo existing, topped up with C2V3


----------



## AKA Pabs

My z4 bonnet


----------



## chriswuk

XF door


----------



## Phil-1

Here is one from today


----------



## Bluffin




----------



## badly_dubbed

rubbish one off the Z3....didnt have my slr on me.


----------



## SarahS23

Taken with Xperia z3 of my 535d bonnet


----------



## lossiechris

The roof of my S3...

Cant seem to get it to show without having to click so i can only apologise...


----------



## Cookies

One of my bonnet


----------



## Kimo




----------



## Cookies

I may have posted this here before but I still like it lol.










Cooks


----------



## pajd

host image


----------



## Jamin_00




----------



## Treganin

My Jag XF from yesterday

Not as god as some on here and I'm always open to suggestions as to how to improve my technique.

This is with EGP, would a product like Topaz improve the relections and flake pop?


----------



## bmerritt87

Here is a pic of a porsche 996 I detailed yesterday.


----------



## Oldsparky

Here's one from today. Not the best but made me smile as it's one car reflected in another both washed by me!


----------



## Choppy




----------



## asspur96

*My A7*

My A7 after Collinite 845 and some Turtlewax Metaluc Paste Wax I found after cleaning out the shed !!!


----------



## ET4

7 Hours ....


----------



## AllenF




----------



## richard2k84




----------



## garycha




----------



## richelli




----------



## ibiza55

SunnyBoi said:


>


Excuse me for asking, but what have you used on your beautiful Fiat to get such a high shine?


----------



## PatrickCl




----------



## Dan the 480 Man

AG Shampoo, AG SRP, Poorboys Black Hole, DoDo Juice Purple Haze.


----------



## SarahS23

No bloody sun today to get a good effort


----------



## bonelorry

My old Saab Viggen....


----------



## IamDave

The Volvo after a wash & 50cal Filler Glaze & HD wax.


----------



## justinio

Just tried out Chemical Guys V range of polishes so thought I'd take a quick photo


----------



## leehob

Tricky on silver but not bad


----------



## Peugeot

Flawless said:


> Lets start a good thread with pics of reflection shots.
> 
> *No photoshop*, no altering just good shots all natural.
> 
> These are mine to get things going, DB9 Volante, Black Hole followed by AG HD wax.


A question how would you know it's not a photoshop? and when did plastic lights become that shiny in your first picture


----------



## Benjay




----------



## Penfold1984

More pics and Detail here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361831


----------



## spenceST




----------



## 66Rob




----------



## Hufty

*Three storey reflection*

Obsidian black


----------



## Wilco

Black trim came out quite well too.


----------



## hostler

Couldnt find the pic I actually wanted to post


----------



## Choppy




----------



## Choppy

Took 10hrs, 6hrs was polishing so not to bad for a single stage enhancement


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Choppy

This is what I was dealing with at first so customer was very happy with the outcome, paint was turning slightly grey almost in some places


----------



## Choppy

I ended up with scholl s17+ with a white lake country ccs pad on the flex rotary, tried carpro fixer on a few pads which was alright then tried s17 on a green ccs but was leaving some holograms so went to white pad which gave me good removal and finish


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## Jamie_M

Today's efforts on electric orange;


----------



## mjn

Drivers door:










Roof:


----------



## steve from wath

blacks easy...try white


----------



## Choppy




----------



## Bhalay207




----------



## shrek




----------



## harry22




----------



## dendass




----------



## norfoc76

Here are some of mine


----------



## MdsS R32




----------



## dougall




----------



## stumpy90

Couple of my favourites..


----------



## leehob

AF GLISTEN,


----------



## IamDave

Not my most creative, but my shiniest!
50 cal Filler Glaze , topped with AG HD Wax and C2V3


----------



## lil_rob




----------



## Harty190486

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MCSJase




----------



## MeguiarsUK

*Would be silly not to get involved with this.*


----------



## footfistart

An unpolished full of swirls reflection. Not edited in any shape or form. Car yet to be polished up.


----------



## duncanpalmer95




----------



## Tembaco




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## ShinyBoy

1 by Josh Thonley, on Flickr


----------



## molama




----------



## Sintox




----------



## Øyvind G




----------



## littlejack




----------



## littlejack




----------



## slimjim




----------



## Simz




----------



## Mark Evison

Mines not a bad reflection but it's miles off some of your car's on here


----------



## milner3226

One from today. It's not looking too bad but it does need a full detail soon.


----------



## No04BLE

This one I like


----------



## Pittsy

Just found this in the archives:thumb:


----------



## dan.j.sinclair

Mine after autoglym SRP and Gloss. 
Thanks. 
Dan.


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi S4 with the Waxstock 2015 Limited Edition Wax applied :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500


----------



## Bigoggy




----------



## Toolslinger

Fiesta st2


----------



## leehob




----------



## v1nn1e

AG Clay, SRP and HDWax...










AG Clay, Megs UC, Blackfire GEP and AG EGP...


----------



## Steve_6R




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## 47p2

In case you're wondering what it is. 
A reflection of the back door opened and reflecting the rear wing and garage, this one from a different angle to show what I mean


----------



## lemansblue92

Please excuse the mess in the garage


----------



## BaileyA3

My car after a machine polish with a coat of obsession wax phantom.


----------



## radja

nice pics


----------



## damocell

Who said white doesn't reflect well!!



Alpine White BMW wearing Dodo Juice's new Supernatural Hybrid Nano SiO2 wax


----------



## vo04lan




----------



## pee




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## f4780y

Incredible winter sunset in Scotland tonight, so here is a cheeky shot of it reflected on my sunroof


----------



## f4780y

My actual favourite reflection shot is this one of my lawn reflected in my brake disks...


----------



## iannidan




----------



## iannidan

Bristle Hound said:


>


:lol:


----------



## SunnyBoi

Dogs chilling out in the shade while me polishin'


----------



## Norton




----------



## Hufty




----------



## ex-mooseman

Carchimp Wet Banana Paste Wax


----------



## garycha

''Twas good for that week in April 2015


----------



## Ashley1995

It's a hard choice, but one of these two, my E30 325


----------



## fozzy

I miss my Black Mini


----------



## sgllan89

My brothers black evo 9


----------



## Cuffy

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/rps20151231_175106_zpsp6l277zb.jpg


----------



## S7ephen j

My audi S3 glammed up before I sold it roof and bonnet shots.....


----------



## Tabbs

Digging through some old pics, found these


----------



## Kriminal




----------



## chongo

My mates GTO today, looking good for a car nearly 60 year old.


----------



## rynaqui

DPP_4007 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_4002 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_3045 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_3042 by ryanaqui, on Flickr

DPP_3057 by ryanaqui, on Flickr


----------



## shine247

Nothing here since 2nd Jan :doublesho

Couple from today.


----------



## A&J

Hello :wave:


----------



## ziggys101




----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## slimjim




----------



## rob267




----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Leooo




----------



## Ben108

WP_20160130_16_23_25_Rich by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Mulder

A mixture of current and previous cars


----------



## iannidan




----------



## chongo

.


----------



## shine247

chongo said:


> .


That is a bit special


----------



## chongo

shine247 said:


> That is a bit special


Thanks mate:thumb: it's big and takes a long time to keep it in great condition :detailer:


----------



## chongo

It's like doing two cars at once, also got 1967 mustang fastback, and Chevy pickup truck to look after, so supplies are always coming in.


----------



## chongo

This is a 1951 Chevy truck I look after as well.
This is my car M&K wax

1967 fastback also
.


----------



## A&J

Nice cars chongo


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> Nice cars chongo


Cheers A&J, more to come:thumb:.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## chongo

Bentley I done last year


----------



## chongo

This rolls is wearing Vic's red wax


----------



## chongo




----------



## chongo




----------



## okcharlie

An old one just found looking through the files. A Vauxhall i think......

Meriva Reflection 1 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

chongo said:


>


Beautiful wet look.


----------



## chongo

Cheers mate, you should see it when it's all prep for the shows and the sun hits the paint work, it looks amazing.


----------



## billyali86




----------



## djryan25




----------



## Glen B

Just an iPhone picture unfortunately.


----------



## Richard1

2014 Mazda CX-5 Soul Red, detailed today.


----------



## B8sy86




----------



## HarveyTT

Taken today after topping up the wax


----------



## peterfox

*This morning*


----------



## okcharlie

DSCN3780 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Floyd

quite proud of this one. Chemical guys Blacklight did well...


----------



## wanner69

Had a couple of hours spare this morning so decided to machine polish the bonnet. Fully decontaminated, polished with the flex3401 using Scholl S20 and green hex pad. Refined further then with 3m Ultrafina and black hex pad. All wiped down with car pro eraser. Then proceeded with BMD ADONIS pre wax cleanser applied by da and red hex pad. Once removed went with Sirius Dark as my wax choice.


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## MA3RC




----------



## stevekoz

recent favourites of mine, i adore this car!


----------



## John74

stevekoz said:


> recent favourites of mine, i adore this car!


Love the F Types , maybe one day


----------



## digimac




----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## okcharlie

WP_20160320_16_37_27_Pro_LI by jpappleton, on Flickr

One from Today.


----------



## thedonji

clouds


----------



## BaileyA3




----------



## Sanke

Steve


----------



## kev.w




----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## Mark R5

I miss this beaSTie!!




























And my current ST


----------



## Bristle Hound

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500


----------



## QPRsteve




----------



## scuba-phil




----------



## ActionTracked




----------



## pcullen




----------



## J4Y




----------



## wysol2




----------



## Guest

autoglym shampoo

autoglym srp

2 coats of egp

1 coat of hd wax

:newbie::detailer:


----------



## klw7me




----------



## billyali86




----------



## DNZ 21

Gave my new (to me) Audi A5 a quick going over the other day


----------



## savvyfox

Here's a quick snap of our van


----------



## Liam-R32




----------



## Starburst

After using AF Glisten


----------



## 66Rob

[/URL][/IMG]

Blackfire Midnight Sun and P21s.


----------



## Neil-B

URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Neil-B25/media/Detailing/image_zpsplsjvs6c.jpeg.html]







[/URL]

After glisten


----------



## 66Rob

Starburst said:


> After using AF Glisten


Not normally a Corsa fan but this looks great, love the colour and wheels really suit it..:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## David Proctor

Bristle Hound said:


>












Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## hovnojede




----------



## S7ephen j




----------



## fethead




----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Gib172

Mrs VW Up!


----------



## David Proctor

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459

today


----------



## dchapman88

FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## chongo




----------



## chongo

My old c63


----------



## MdsS R32

My now ex JCW sitting in the dealership pound.....I hope the prep guy realises he's got an easy job


----------



## David Proctor

Not my work but a nice picture.









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## domandmel

20160513_090606 by dominic jeans, on Flickr


----------



## TheFox-UK

My beloved Golf GT TDI. Loved that car!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

This has to be my new favourite shot.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

moochin said:


> This has to be my new favourite shot


Man, that's insane. I do miss my black car, but then I don't lol.


----------



## Hufty




----------



## MikeK

The shinier they get, the worse the orange peel shows :-/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## OILRS




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Darkus

Quick wash and poorboys Nattys blue paste wax:


----------



## autograph

chongo said:


> My old c63


Stunning, love these and that is a much better colour than the usual black :thumb:


----------



## pt1

not bad for silver


----------



## f4780y

I wish the picture did it justice... Sun and Moon (the moon is the little white dot reflected towards the bottom!)


----------



## Pastavic

My 15years old Ford Focus.


----------



## tigerspill

Stupid question time.
How do I post an image directly in a reply/post rather than as an attachment that viewers have ro click on?


----------



## monkiefone

10 year old Audi A4


----------



## Guru

tigerspill said:


> Stupid question time.
> How do I post an image directly in a reply/post rather than as an attachment that viewers have ro click on?


No question is stupid.

You can't upload an image directly on this forum (You can, but there's a size limit which is very tiny and you have to again go through the process of making it an attachment, so let's skip that). You have to upload it on an image sharing site like flickr. Then go to share in the image menu, copy the bbcode, paste it in your post and voila - the image is embedded.


----------



## pt1

tigerspill said:


> Stupid question time.
> How do I post an image directly in a reply/post rather than as an attachment that viewers have ro click on?


u can upload directly from your phone etc I'd you use tapatalk app to look at detailing world

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Nice little reflection the bumper of my ATR from Japday at Combe on Saturday -


----------



## Dal3D

My Nitrous Blue reflecting Nitrous Blue..


----------



## chongo




----------



## chongo




----------



## djryan25

Fusso sealant and a coat of jays wax


----------



## tigerspill

pt1 said:


> u can upload directly from your phone etc I'd you use tapatalk app to look at detailing world
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk





Guru said:


> No question is stupid.
> 
> You can't upload an image directly on this forum (You can, but there's a size limit which is very tiny and you have to again go through the process of making it an attachment, so let's skip that). You have to upload it on an image sharing site like flickr. Then go to share in the image menu, copy the bbcode, paste it in your post and voila - the image is embedded.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Swiftyb1

Bmw e90 2006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzzak

AUDI A5


----------



## tazzzak

AUDI A5


----------



## wd40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukedetailer




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## mikkod

S30/s3+/Black Max/FK100P combo.


----------



## galamaa

Shiny said:


> Nice little reflection the bumper of my ATR from Japday at Combe on Saturday -


This car is too shiny Which products?


----------



## Shiny

galamaa said:


> This car is too shiny Which products?


Cheers :thumb:

Bit of a concoction, but Glare Micro & Glare Pro, followed by Britemax Blackmax & a couple of coats of Britemax Vantage. At the show I wiped it down with Chemical Guys V7. Autosol on the exhaust, Megs Endurance (with added glitter ) on the tyres and Chemical Guys Bare Bones up in the arches. All came up rather nice on the old girl.


----------



## Toolslinger

My fiesta st


----------



## civic gaz

Reflection of my Bravo from her Honda jazz


----------



## luapkram

Leon TFSi FR 2006 after wash and rapid detailed.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Hji2V5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kona786




----------



## Nickers

My XFS after using collinite 845


----------



## Jones




----------



## Blackwatch

This was my old Peugeot V6 406 Coupe ( Which I miss to this day thanks to swift covers incompetence ). I am in no way a professional and this was all by hand....


----------



## fergul

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyg_TSi

White on white.....not bad i reckon.


----------



## Hawkesybaby




----------



## Hawkesybaby

another for luck!


----------



## okcharlie

A quick one from yesterday......

DSC_0003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## reks




----------



## ts220




----------



## mattmanwrx

Maybe not my best, but a good one to hand.


----------



## Blackwatch

Im still getting used to my new DA....




























I look forward to the day I get something close to the results I am seeing from everyone else.


----------



## reks




----------



## chongo




----------



## eccie

As we know its difficult with a white car, but here goes with my wife's car from yesterday....


----------



## Daytona675

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reks




----------



## Sk8ir

Probably not that impressive to a pro, but for a 13 year old car - and as a beginner doing everything by hand - I'm pleased with this 

Obsession Blizzard foam, 2BW, de-tarred, de-ironed, clayed, SRP, Auto Balm, then driven 100 miles up the M6 in the rain... Sun finally came out in time for lunch break and this photo:


----------



## eccie

Last one....


----------



## Beauty&Beast




----------



## A&J

Latest one


----------



## K777mk2

Using Werkstat Acrylic.

Porsche has Gtechniq, will add a pic of that sometime.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Chrismeehan1994

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz




----------



## JayOW

No correction! Just a wash and a wax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Obsession Wax said:


> No correction! Just a wash and a wax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like im going to ebay a Kidney to get myself a pot of Obsession that reflection is unreal.


----------



## savvyfox

Couldn't resist showing the work van.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Slammedorion

Had to paint the boot on our daily due to stray gravel off the drive flinging into it while cutting the grass... :wall:



Still needs a final polish, I'll let it harden alittle more first...


----------



## Blackwatch

Is that out of rattle cans or do you have a compressor?


----------



## Slammedorion

Blackwatch said:


> Is that out of rattle cans or do you have a compressor?


Aldi 25l compressor :thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

Slammedorion said:


> Aldi 25l compressor :thumb:


Very impressive .


----------



## vulf1986

Trying out the snow foam


----------



## K777mk2

not sure if it past inspection


----------



## Smithy225

Today's 8 hour graft, 2 layers cg glossworkz glaze by DA, 2 layers cg blacklight by hand, 2 layers of bmd sirius dark by hand and 2 coats of cg v07

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

A week after correction with 2 layers of fk1000p.
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_King

Did my van today! Clayed and polished a few weeks back, just topped up the wax with Poorboys Liquid Natty Wax. Used a citrus pre wash and cleaned the wheels with a detailing brush, did a 2 bucket contact wash with gyeon bathe and a lambs wool mit, hand dried with drying cloth, then a coat of Liquid Natty Wax by DA, then a second coat by hand (neighbours baby was asleep, D'oh!) then did the tyres with maguires endurance shine!

Can't see the shine from these photos but it isn't bad considering the state it was in when I got it so ignore the overspray on the trim!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveMGF

A few random shots of my 2001 MGF - I've just bought a DA and lots of goodies after getting 'bitten' by the bug.........these shots were taken before I've done any work with the DA, just hand work with AutoGlym Clay & HD Cleanse followed by SRP & HD Wax. I'm still left with swirling, but hopefully the DA will sort that and maybe get my paint looking even better..........with some work!


----------



## Blackwatch

SteveMGF said:


> A few random shots of my 2001 MGF - I've just bought a DA and lots of goodies after getting 'bitten' by the bug.........these shots were taken before I've done any work with the DA, just hand work with AutoGlym Clay & HD Cleanse followed by SRP & HD Wax. I'm still left with swirling, but hopefully the DA will sort that and maybe get my paint looking even better..........with some work!


Some cracking work there :thumb::thumb:


----------



## FJ1000

Couple of pics of my 9 year old 100k family car, after KDS detailing worked their magic:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J4Y

After a day polishing my MK5 Golf GTI. It looks grainy in the photo due to the metallic popping in the sun


----------



## wd40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

Is it fiesta? Looks very nice.


----------



## reks




----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## Blackwatch

I Bought a narly looking Corsa C to see if I could polish a few ££ into it ( and also see if I could refine my technique also ) ....What are your thoughts so far??
Wash, Clayed with Opti-Clay, washed again, hit with a G3 mitt ( yes it was that bad ) then some Megs UC followed by some optimum Finishing Polish.



















Tomorrow ill glaze, wax and seal it, then do the glass and trim.


----------



## Guru

^^Looks good mate, but you can see the real story only under bright sun or a bright LED. But of course, you must have checked that already.


----------



## vulf1986

From my recent day spent on my car. First bit of love it's had in almost 10 years


----------



## Blackwatch

Guru said:


> ^^Looks good mate, but you can see the real story only under bright sun or a bright LED. But of course, you must have checked that already.


Ive not got a sunlamp so I sort of cheat. I use a small Cree LED torch during the day and at night we have two street lights right above use, so they tell me how well Ive done. Based on that ill give myself a 6.5/10 joe public might give me a 9/10 ( Pro's would give me 2/10 probably lol )


----------



## okcharlie

Blackwatch said:


> Ive not got a sunlamp so I sort of cheat. I use a small Cree LED torch during the day and at night we have two street lights right above use, so they tell me how well Ive done. Based on that ill give myself a 6.5/10 joe public might give me a 9/10 ( Pro's would give me 2/10 probably lol )


The main thing is that your happy with it. As Guru rightly points out you need to get it under good lamps etc to see full correction. If you were showing it at the NEC Car Show under countless powerful lights then I'd suggest total refinement but if it's just for the public in daylight it'll probably be fine. In my experience anyway a large part of the general public wouldn't know a Swirl if it jumped out of a bush and bit them on the ****!


----------



## eccie




----------



## FJ1000

Couple more of mine...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e213/clairechong/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20160722
-WA0001_zps8cih9mzq.jpg


----------



## moochin

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan75

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesCotton

A couple of years ago now, but now my fiancés car:


----------



## moochin

That's a great pic James. I bet she was well chuffed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## JamesCotton

moochin said:


> That's a great pic James. I bet she was well chuffed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Was my old car, just got a new one, so she has my old one now, and yea she is, knows how well I looked/look after it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrounger

Can you guess what the car is??


----------



## reks




----------



## Dan




----------



## pt1

slapped some zymol glasur on before,nice results


----------



## chongo




----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


>


Jeez Chongo, that's insane!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Cheers cooks, got loads today after I gave it a quick detail using FK1000p wax which I forgot I had. Amazing wax.


----------



## mikster

Really nice car and ok reflection too


----------



## mikster

Mine from last week


----------



## Kriminal




----------



## SteveMGF

Here's the results of my first ever attempt with my new DAS6 Pro on my 2001 MGF - spent about 5 hours Today prepping the boot lid, masking off, washing, claying etc and then on to polishing with the stuff below.........the last pic is a bit of a curve ball as it is actually upside down if you look!


----------



## f4780y

So much shine, it attracted a Wild Pidgey


----------



## Cookies

An old car of mine, from 2013. I was using a DA at that stage, with Harly's wax as an lsp (i think lol). I love the deep wet look of the black. Not a patch on some of the others on this thread, but definitely the shiniest on our street lol.










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Nice that cooks, what's that Harly's wax like to use?


----------



## tightlines

gave the bonnet a going over with my DA yesterday


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> Nice that cooks, what's that Harly's wax like to use?


Ach Thanks chum - black is great when it's clean.

I actually quite liked Harlys. Very buttery, and easily applied. Left a lovely deep glossy finish. The only issue I had was that i found it very very grabby, and seemed to clog up the mfs very quickly.

Knowing what I know now, I'd say I was probably seriously over applying, so I'm tempted to get another pot to give it another try. Durability was pretty good too, but it was usually assisted by BSD or Orchard Perfection after each wash.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fergul

Don't look at the wheels they still need sorting

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Graham225

*My 04 TT reflecting my 4 Series*


----------



## A&J




----------



## ben91

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rEvolve

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## reks




----------



## Blueberry

Not bad for white ?


----------



## great gonzo

Rotary polish with S20 black.



Gonz


----------



## dragan75

2003 year..


----------



## f4780y

great gonzo said:


> Rotary polish with S20 black.
> 
> Gonz


Like a mirror mate!


----------



## Boothy




----------



## Blackwatch

Daughters roof after another quick attack in a fit of boredom...


----------



## X6JTM

Bit ambitious from me but here's a shot off my door with St Mawes and a yacht in Carrick Roads, Falmouth.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo




----------



## SunnyBoi

Not a picture but a video


----------



## Vossman

Just a couple after a quick clean.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

This I done the other day


----------



## Webarno




----------



## reks




----------



## Rilla

My own car after a bit of love


----------



## Rilla

And my mates I did for him


----------



## SteveMGF

Parked up Today and couldn't resist taking a pic as I got out........


----------



## grunty-motor

Rilla said:


> My own car after a bit of love


almost invisible!:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Some bugger has broken the lid off the bin arrrhhh. 


Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

a couple of quick ones i grabbed the other day 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LewisChadwick7

just found this one of my ST from when i did a full correction on it pre ford fair 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wanner69

My car is pretty much defect free so just an enhancement required to increase gloss levels, flex3401vrg with chemical guys white hex pads, scholl S20 blue polish, Autofinesse tough coat sealant followed with ********** wax 0102 V2 on top.


----------



## gibbo555




----------



## Adi_328

image upload no compression


----------



## Adi_328

upload jpg


----------



## reks




----------



## bazz




----------



## vo04lan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRIS-P

Ford fair a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Leooo




----------



## mgtf

Some stunning detailing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What might me helpful to us beginners would be what to list what products and
method, pads and machines were used to achieve such good results.


----------



## reks

mgtf said:


> Some stunning detailing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What might me helpful to us beginners would be what to list what products and
> method, pads and machines were used to achieve such good results.


Maybe you should have a look at the guides section.
Lots of info.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17


----------



## SunnyBoi

one pass LC CCS Orange + Megs D151 PRC on a rotary :


----------



## marshal900l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty

Leooo said:


>


Now THAT is lush!!!


----------



## wrxmania

A couple of recent ones of the Lexus GS450h


----------



## Speedydannyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo

JMorty said:


> Now THAT is lush!!!


Thank you mate!


----------



## reks




----------



## b19bst




----------



## reks




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## dragan75

A3 2003 year...my baby...









Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester.




----------



## Sawel




----------



## CLS500Benz




----------



## Oldsparky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Just Essence on


----------



## mac1459

one from today


----------



## sorearms

From last night.


----------



## Posts001




----------



## Upia

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## reks




----------



## uggski

Off my 2002 Boxster. Not bad for an old car


----------



## Premis




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Leooo

uggski said:


> Off my 2002 Boxster. Not bad for an old car


Always loved them alloys!!! Great work


----------



## TheFox-UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## shine247




----------



## Bristle Hound

The Wife's White Silver/Black F55 MINI Cooper S 5 Door :thumb:


----------



## 350Chris




----------



## scuba-phil




----------



## scuba-phil

Both reflection shots


----------



## Blackwatch

I tried out some Scholl S20 Black and their blue Spider pad....love the polish not so sure about the pads though.


----------



## 350Chris

scuba-phil said:


>


You have to show the full car shots after these two!! :thumb:


----------



## sunnydude959

*Merc CL500*
Ultimate compound
Ultimate Polish
Dodo Juice Supernatural Machine Stick
Megs ultimate quik detailer


----------



## angel1449

scuba-phil said:


>


Stunning


----------



## scuba-phil

350Chris said:


> You have to show the full car shots after these two!! :thumb:


The first pic is my mini and ill be the first to admit the paint is not that great. Swirly in places but so thin im too afraid to try and cut it. Had a gloss enhancement and it comes up well, hence the pic. the black fiesta is my mums car which had a two stage at the weekend, which is only my 2nd full car using a machine so took an age. Just to see how long it lasts now!

Didn't really get any pics of the full car to be fair as it all was a bit rushed towards the end with me getting it in the neck from the mrs after being on the car about 8 hours. Might try and get some this weekend if i can.

I have a small video to show the reflection but don't know how to post it! Done it through Tapatalk on me phone so not sure what the quality will be like

This was the job though


----------



## VIPER

I still like these two old ones of my XR2, iirc fresh after a refine on the DA with Menzerna 85RD (as it was called at the time):



















Not bad for 27 year old paint. Well, it would have been a few years younger than that at the time of the photos, but it still looks exactly like that ^^ now, so the statement still holds true.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Leooo

Chemical guys v range pads and products


----------



## Leooo

Just a couple of my car too, I put some up in the beading shot thread too


----------



## Jake99

Pic of my dad's subarus roof


----------



## SteveMGF

Here's another of mine after a quick wash and detail:


----------



## chongo

This is a shot of the mustang, now this was done after a ONR wash today, then A/S detailing wax spray was mix with 50-50 parts water. Absolutely blown away with the finish it left the solid black paint:doublesho so 5lt makes 10lt :thumb:


----------



## storm2284

Omg chongo I think I need that stuff in my life!!

















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Forgot how bloody cheap and how good it preformed on solid black paint, and it's good on all surfaces, but I wouldn't do on your windscreen. Can be even diluted even more and used as a clay lube = 5lt=15lt.


----------



## storm2284

chongo said:


> Forgot how bloody cheap and how good it preformed on solid black paint, and it's good on all surfaces, but I wouldn't do on your windscreen. Can be even diluted even more and used as a clay lube = 5lt=15lt.


how where how much and do they do it in small quantity? lol


----------



## chongo

storm2284 said:


> how where how much and do they do it in small quantity? lol


Just spoke to the A/S rep and he said £17 for 5lt:doublesho bargin:thumb:


----------



## storm2284

chongo said:


> Just spoke to the A/S rep and he said £17 for 5lt:doublesho bargin:thumb:


christ that will last me a million and 1 years.. to much for me lol


----------



## Blackwatch

Decided it was high time my car was given some TLC. TFR rinse, HDD Ferrus Ferrum on the wheels, followed by KKD Tartastic on the body work, Experimental snow foam ( All will be revealed soon ), KKD Choccy Woccy 2BW, AngelWax Glide,Rinse, Menzerna FG400, AD Cherry Glaze and topped off with Bilt Hamber. Being silver I still can't get that awesome perfect deep gloss shine....but I will one day!!.


----------



## chongo

storm2284 said:


> christ that will last me a million and 1 years.. to much for me lol


Don't forget you can use this as a clay lube as well:thumb:


----------



## Mumbles

Black Audi a4 after a 2 stage polish and topped with c1 and EXO. :buffer:



Chris


----------



## chongo

Mumbles said:


> Black Audi a4 after a 2 stage polish and topped with c1 and EXO. :buffer:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


That has to be the best reflection shot I have ever seen:doublesho
A outstanding picture :thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

I did a 7 Series the other day and went from this....










to this....


----------



## Mumbles

chongo said:


> That has to be the best reflection shot I have ever seen:doublesho
> A outstanding picture :thumb:


That's very kind of you, thanks 

I'm quite pleased with it, haha

Chris


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's MINI Cooper S 5 door :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles

Bristle Hound said:


> The wife's MINI Cooper S 5 door :thumb:


Nice! :buffer:

Chris


----------



## kingswood

Dodo purple haze x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

A quick wash and polish for some one


----------



## Tim662

This is probably about as good as I'll get without wet sanding to remove the orange peel.


----------



## CLS500Benz

WP Bioshock.


----------



## 350Chris

Another Wax Planet Bioshock shot


----------



## FallenAngel

Sonax perfect finish, then 1 coat of fusso and one coat of Soft99 Authentic Premium. :buffer:


----------



## dankellys

Maxed Power TFR, 2BM wash then finished with Sonax BSD as part of the drying process

Tapatalk!


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 with a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## Baran35

My new A1


----------



## ziggy72

I find it hard to capture good photos on my phone but here are the best ones I can find.


----------



## Rae1001

This is the only reflection shot i have 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdm owner

Some stunning shots. And nice motors.
Here is my old Juke Turbo.


----------



## Leooo




----------



## Leooo




----------



## Jdm owner

My new WIP Mk7 Golf Gti PP version.


----------



## J306TD

Some from today




























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## pt1

bilt hamber double speed wax topped up zymol glasur


----------



## chongo

O.C.D. Nebula show wax.


----------



## jk1714

J306TD said:


> Some from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Great shots


----------



## dankellys

Quick one tonight after I pulled up at home










Tapatalk!


----------



## reks

Collinite 915


----------



## scratcher




----------



## Blackwatch

Some finished pics from today....not sure If I am allowed to post in the showroom section.
( Excuse my crappy phone camera )


----------



## jumanji

A few from the tesla I sorted a couple of months back.


----------



## ahmed_b08

Flawless said:


> Lets start a good thread with pics of reflection shots.
> 
> No photoshop, no altering just good shots all natural.
> 
> These are mine to get things going, DB9 Volante, Black Hole followed by AG HD wax.


How much do you charge? That is a truly awesome piece of work


----------



## WHIZZER

Couple from me


----------



## David Proctor

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

Added alittle more Blackfire afpp


----------



## great gonzo

I like this one.



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

I like this one too.



Gonz.


----------



## storm2284

Really chuffed with this one taken yesterday

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Nice one Kelly, I have a similar shot let me see if I can find it. 


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Found it.



Gonz.


----------



## dchapman88

A bearded man in a mondeo door


----------



## ahmed_b08




----------



## eng59




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## TomiboyC

Forgot I took this of my old A4 s line in phantom black, it was the first time I had used as DA








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965

This is my mondeo st wagon


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## Leooo

That above one is something special!!









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac

Leooo said:


> That above one is something special!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Reflection shot?


----------



## Maniac

My two...










and


----------



## Leooo

Maniac said:


> Reflection shot?


Look in the bottom right corner, you can see the bumper strip running along side. I took that photo into the back drivers door, you can see my hand (with black gloves on) on the upper left

The below is a second photo but is a little more zoomed out lol









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stokie




----------



## scooobydont




----------



## Fidge




----------



## tek78

Hydro2 on a white Golf mk7

Sended from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## firecaptain

A150 2004 mod









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

A few of my boring silver lexus












































Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

After Zymol Glasur application ... straight off the phone no filters


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Andyg_TSi

Auto finesse ultra glaze topped of with Autoglym HD wax.....took pics with the phone


----------



## chongo

Mustang


----------



## reks




----------



## MagpieRH

Apologies for the state of the wheels/tyres, I focused my energy on polishing the wing/door :lol:


----------



## rapala

1 coat of CG Blacklight


----------



## reks

Nice pictures all.
Great hobby 👍


----------



## Cookies

I may have posted this before, but it's my favourite reflection shot after I machine polished and waxed a friend's Vectra.










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo

Three of my most recent reflection shots























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> Mustang


That's incredible chum.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno

I like this one:


----------



## rob267

Need to find a prettier reflection other than a fence😂









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

These are two of my recent favs


----------



## ziggy72

JAGUAR S-TYPE R at Ripon car show today.


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## legs

the roof of the wifes adam after a coat of AG extra gloss


----------



## David Proctor

😉









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytonamc

Both wearing Collinite 845.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## dchapman88

I quite like the reflections in the side of my juke. Not too shabby for a silver car


----------



## brodders1979

😊









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leesey




----------



## Dan




----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## renton




----------



## Dan




----------



## williamhawkes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petey80




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## koffee_beans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejack




----------



## littlejack




----------



## Staticsri




----------



## ziggy72

Jaguar S-TYPE R taken today.


----------



## dragan75

mine









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

Finally some sun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Drivers door of the Evo. Makes for good gurning practice 









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Nice sunset tonight...just got it in the roof









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Nice shot Pt1

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

NeoEvo8 said:


> Nice shot Pt1
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 after a coat of 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## reks

Polished with scholl
Wax is infinty glass canopy.


----------



## Leooo

A few from yesterday's rx7























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo

Forgot about these ones 
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Lovely work Leooo

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

I like these ones but the wife's not so keen lol.



















I'm a dead man:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leooo

NeoEvo8 said:


> Lovely work Leooo
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Certainly have a soft spot for the rx7. Regretting selling mine!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

Wilco said:


> I like these ones but the wife's not so keen lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a dead man:lol::lol::lol:


ha ha can see why your a dead man


----------



## Brocksbrookie

Thanks to Obsidian and Matt Rowe


----------



## David-Ti




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Commander2874

After poorboys black hole polish and nattys paste wax!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dankellys

Tapatalk!


----------



## jimmys1968

Not the greatest photos but you get the idea lol


----------



## iPlod999

Whites not always great. However, I like this.


----------



## iPlod999

Whoops.

Bit big!


----------



## chongo

Nice gloss, is that been ceramic coated


----------



## iPlod999

I found one if the 12 Days of Christmas prizes I won about 4 years ago in my garage.

Tac System Quartz Shine.

Came up rather well.


----------



## steelghost

My bonnet the other day after getting the full Glare system


----------



## shine247

Around tea time in town.


----------



## RabbitKB

This is absolutely stunning work, epic


----------



## Ajscott598

Favourite of mine so far....









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wish I'd paid more attention taking this. Immediately after DK FDT.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Mason

E46 M3 (The Rise Of The Phoenix)

20170603_085849 by T Timbers, on Flickr

.


----------



## clioryan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clioryan

Range Rover Autobiography
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry




----------



## JwilliamsM

Mason said:


> E46 M3 (The Rise Of The Phoenix)
> 
> 20170603_085849 by T Timbers, on Flickr
> 
> .


i miss my PY e46 so much, i think i will get another in the future but a coupe


----------



## ex-mooseman




----------



## David Proctor

ex-mooseman said:


>


Fluffy Mcfiber 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Type R after just a wash and touch dry. Ceramic coating giving it a nice shine!
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

2007 VW Touran bonnet paint correction









Sent from my Android device


----------



## Sheffpolo




----------



## sadpolisher

Menzerna Power Lock Ultimate Protection followed by Menzerna Endless Shine.









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Henry_b




----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs golf a layer of swisswax mirage by hand..lovely wax
















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RicardoB

Always difficult to get a good reflection shot on this one due to curves but...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

An real oldie, but I've always liked this picture of my old Polar Blue A6:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## JARS

2007 Ford Fiesta 2-Stage Polish by Jamie Sims, on Flickr

I've always used Photobucket, but as we all know they have changed their policy, so trying to post via Flickr for the first time and not sure I know how to get it to work :lol:

Yay... it worked, although the picture is too small

This is my better half's 2007 Ford Fiesta, which was hit with Meg's 105 & 205 on Lake Country orange and white pads.


----------



## JARS

2005 T5 by Jamie Sims, on Flickr


----------



## -JJH-

-JJ-


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Sheffpolo

Gave the neighbours car a little going over









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ted11

Ill go and get my coat


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Cookies

Mine this morning.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

From my phone so not the best, I'll use the dslr when I have the time.
Threw on some armour for the first time, great stuff.

Always nice when you go into a car park, and you can see a few have been detailed.
Only mine turns up and shows them all how it should be done.


----------



## Imprezaworks




----------



## crash486

Its a white car, I did my best. 









crash486


----------



## CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Essence followed by Essense+


----------



## Tyrefitter

Andy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

dchapman88 said:


> Essence followed by Essense+


Like that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## dazzlers82

ST DETAIL by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## vo04lan

Reflection of my wife's car in mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296

Its been a while since I had a chance to spend anytime on the car, got in a few hours with the DA yesterday, its not perfect but its acceptable, but I actually like all these reflections....

Untitled by Richard Sharp, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Sharp, on Flickr

Untitled by Richard Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## Lexus-is250

Bank holiday weekend after a go with Carpro Fixer. Not bad for a silver car









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OldskoolRS

Here is one I took today after a two stage polish. First stage was Meguiars DA microfibre correction compound on a 5" microfibre pad on a DAS6 Pro. Second stage was Menzerna finishing polish and a yellow hexlogic pad. LSP is Bilt Hamber DSW:


----------



## ziggy72

*Jaguar s-type r 4.2supercharged*


----------



## spooky128

my focus st

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Not to bad for silver









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick 77

PB BH Glaze by VMBML, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## S800BRN




----------



## DanWinfield

Carbon Black g30 5 series boot lid









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000

2007 Audi RS4 - phantom black

Gtechniq CSL + EXO v3 (applied nearly 2 years ago from memory )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan

After a deep clean (I appreciate it may not be to the standards of most on here lol) a quick reflection, I'm happy for a 17 year old! Now to find somewhere a bit more photogenic!


----------



## rob267

Buddys work van
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Sky blue car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattOz

My E90 M3 just before I sold it.


----------



## Slick 77

SQ5 reflection by VMBML, on Flickr

LSP ZCS-Z8 Mix


----------



## Benny Boy

took a pic of my van at work today as it was looking awesome. first time in the sun since finishing the paint restoration at the weekend.

11yr old greyweiss t5 thats done over 200k


----------



## S800BRN

An oldie.


----------



## Darkus

One of my favs...


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Stoner

I was happy with this on my old silver SL500. Used Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish and Paint Sealant. Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry




----------



## garage_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucemillar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego

brucemillar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate do you realise the back end of your car is missing?


----------



## brucemillar

WristyManchego said:


> Mate do you realise the back end of your car is missing?


Hah. Thank you. There is something incredibly satisfying about properly cleaning a black car. This is actually my wife's 4.8is X5. Taken after a good clay and wax using a black wax then a deep blue wax on top. Just gives it a nice blue/black finish. I then use collinite to seal it. It lasts about 5 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucemillar

This is my "fully" restored, Mercedes 300te 4-Matic - 7 seat estate (Wagon). The car is an original 31 year old machine. As part of her restoration she had a full bare metal re-spray in the original Glasurit Willow Green & Gallinite Grau paint and multiple coats of Glasurit Lacquer. She featured in the Mercedes Enthusiasts Magazine.








d7be9e1e4595aedcf79cb108d29689b6.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Probably the last of the good weather last week









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Earlier today after a maintenance wash, topped up with ez chrome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

My Panther Black Ford Focus wearing AG SRP and HD Wax.

IMG_0020 by Craig Giles, on Flickr


----------



## knightriderx

Mine on the cl63, why are my photos coming up as attachments and not the actual photos in the post like everyone else?


----------



## Jack R

Here's a couple from my Astra, first one just after waxing and the second was about a week later.





:thumb:


----------



## tomstephens89

Something a little different.



Nothing amazing I hear you say? Well.... That my friends is 20 year old paint. Its a 97' Toyota MR2 mk2. And it actually gets b road blasted, frequently.


----------



## Leebo310

tomstephens89 said:


> Something a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing amazing I hear you say? Well.... That my friends is 20 year old paint. Its a 97' Toyota MR2 mk2. And it actually gets b road blasted, frequently.


Amazing car, I still miss mine now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## DanWinfield

Old mans boot lid after a tickle during winter prep today. Hes gappy with it as you can imagine 























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Jeebsy

IMG_20181211_220125 by wjheenan, on Flickr

First time ever really polishing: slowly working my way round my A5, needing two/three compounding passes per panel then a finishing compound so it's taking a while Scholl S3, Scholl S40, Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid). Got this of the bonnet when leaving the garage last night. Only got the rear bumper and a rear quarter to do then i'm done.


----------



## vRS_SK

AMMO NYC Reflex is giving this pop and crazy reflection










Sent from my iPhone via TapaTalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Here's a couple :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor

A couple of my favourites.
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## OILRS

:thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

David Proctor said:


> A couple of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Wow

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

After a maintenance wash today.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## footfistart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reks

Love it


----------



## spooky128

Not bad









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Looking shiny 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## ziggy72

jaguar S-TYPE 4.2 supercharged 2002


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## greymda

@Bristle Hound
what parking is that? because every car in there reflects!!


----------



## Bristle Hound

greymda said:


> @Bristle Hound
> what parking is that? because every car in there reflects!!


Morrisons super market under cover parking. Always the best for reflection shots 
Just noticed that lol


----------



## MickCTR

An old one of my S2000


----------



## Baran35

New car


----------



## Jasonjo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Christian6984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083




----------



## weez




----------



## meraredgti

Decent for a daily


----------



## Boothy

Too many to post.....























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

Loving this thread, some amazing shots on here.


----------



## Richard1




----------



## Henry_b

Monte Carlo Blue (s)

Not bad for 18yr old paint


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## Deano9

Here's mine.
Using detailed online surreal wax.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Couple from the weekend


----------



## Ford8loke

I liked this angle after trying out some odk waxes for the first time.
1 layer of echo followed by 1 layer of waxstock 2018 edition final wipe down with exhibit.


----------



## galamaa

Sheffpolo said:


> Couple from the weekend


What was the Lsp, you are using this black one?


----------



## Sheffpolo

galamaa said:


> What was the Lsp, you are using this black one?


A4 had Sonax BSD

S3 had Done Dusted SI

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999

:buffer:


----------



## d'oh

https://drivedetailed.com/


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## BradleyW

MG6, corrected 4 years ago. Very highly soft paint. Little to no orange peel. No LSP present during the shot.


----------



## AnthonyUK

A relative's recently purchased 10 yr old Volvo V50 after a quick clean up.
He is going in for chemotherapy shortly so I wanted to make it easier for him to look after. I don't think it looks too bad considering the colour isn't the best for reflections.


----------



## mb1

:buffer:Nice


----------



## GaryKinghorn

My M2 this morning



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer




----------



## Commander2874

Type r after a qd using done & dusted si edition.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the civic a once over with menzerna 3500 using a soft cut pad,followed by some zymol glasur









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Bouncer's Done and Dusted Si on BMW Sparkling Brown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

Couple of mine. Really needs a machine polish though but comes up well for red. Used AF tripple followed by a coat of AM details seal and a coat of UHD wax. I know probably an odd combo but I was experimenting lol
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ljcarr

Here's one from the bonnet of my Jaguar XJ


----------



## pt1

Gave the cars a coat of done and dusted si... Very impressive product 
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX

My brothers Ford Transit after I helped him clean his van.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987

My 2 best ones
















Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyE46

Here's a couple that I've done over summer!

Nissan GTR after I had given it a detail, excuse the dodgy back street :lol:

Bonnet:









Roof:









Side:









& An Audi TTS which caught nicely with the sun out too!

Roof:









Bonnet:









Hope you like...! :driver:


----------



## reks

.


----------



## pt1

Done and dusted si









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan75

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## spooky128

The st today









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## d'oh




----------



## Jasonjo

d'oh said:


>


Top gloss, but I'd take off the tape before piccies next time 

Is that Audi sepang blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Jasonjo said:


> Top gloss, but I'd take off the tape before piccies next time
> 
> Is that Audi sepang blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm biased but second to a perfect finish on a metallic black car, it's hard to beat Sepang in bright sunlight.


----------



## Bristle Hound

My X3 wearing Gyeon Cure :thumb:


----------



## horico

Beadmaker 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simonpj145

Merc E Class


----------



## Gafferinc

Seat Ibiza - not the best reflection shot compared to what else is posted here (I need to work on my photography skills) but gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## stonejedi

Zymol Glasur Glaze...










On top of my rear Subaru spoiler.SJ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

Jasonjo said:


> Top gloss, but I'd take off the tape before piccies next time
> 
> Is that Audi sepang blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Menzerna endless shine









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gyeon Cure :thumb:


----------



## mikster

Really nice


----------



## CharliesTTS

Some stunning work on this thread!!


----------



## saul

Quick polish with AG SRP and a layer of UHD.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & CG V07 :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## cole_scirocco

By far not the best at all, but looks pretty epic.


----------



## stonejedi

.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3

stonejedi said:


> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What products is she wearing buddy?


----------



## pt1

Correction with menzerna 2200 using their medium pad then used wax planet obsidian as lsp









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M4TT17




----------



## crash486

White Jimny









Crash486


----------



## stonejedi

H-M3 said:


> Very nice! What products is she wearing buddy?


Two coats of Zymol Glasur and a good spritz of Zymol Field Glaze at the show:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Radish293

Koch Chemie Pw OMG it's good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

[URL=https://postimg.cc/PP3xyZF9]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/hXgnKPhS]

Polished Angel cosmic spritz on top of Pyramid Carcare ceramic coating.

Dave


----------



## Richiesips

Gyeon Sycro


----------



## Nick-ST

Covered in swirls, hasn't been cleaned in months. Never been polished but being black it always reflects :lol:


----------



## baxlin

Tongue in cheek reflection shot. Forgive the state of the car, it’s not been moved for over three weeks.


----------



## garage_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

Audi a3 reflection









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JARS

My wife's 13 year old Fiesta


----------



## Boothy

F30 330d, Estoril Blue









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JARS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgb




----------



## alfajim

After an enhancement.
Prima amigo and Sonax PNS


----------



## Rab W19

Sorry about my ugly mug but was fair impressed by my work.
















Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JARS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spooky128

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie

Individual Azurite Black 335d


----------



## ReyIndividual

Scotie said:


> Individual Azurite Black 335d


Hello Scotie, can you please post a few pictures of your car in Azurite Black, it is such a rare BMW colour, would love to see real life pictures rather than just on the BMW online configurator. Thanks


----------



## meraredgti

AF Tripple


----------



## JARS

Current work in progress .... DA'd with yellow Hexlogic pad and Meguiars #105, refined with Lake Country orange pad and Blackfire SRC Finishing Polish.

Will be fishing off with Lime Prime and AG HD Wax, when weather permits.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

This photo is after a recent machine polish on my E36


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## JARS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

I was starting to pack up excuse the messy cables they didn't touch my paint 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07

Picked up the polisher today n had a play with s20
















Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

[URL=https://postimg.cc/nCf86tpg]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/3djMhbwR]

Dave


----------



## 66Rob




----------



## pt1

Anglewax dark angel









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## markyboy.1967

My Audi Q5 with Daytona Grey paintwork. Still needs a little work but its a daily driver so the best i could do in a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markyboy.1967

My 8 year old can which is a dog van to transport my dogs around. This took a load of work as it had been cleaned only twice in the last 7 years.Black paint only looks good for minutes until the dust settled on top again from nearby building work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegolf2

*mk4 reflection*

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58807&stc=1&d=1590257667


----------



## Imprezaworks

That looks stunning


----------



## Sintox

SEAT Altea FR









Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luapkram

Recent reflection on my daughters A1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

My micastone colour focus. Not bad for a light coloured car
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Finally took the car out for a good drive









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan77

Not too sure if I like this one, will get more on the next wash


----------



## winther

Reflection on alpine white after detail:


----------



## reks

Polished a week ago


----------



## spooky128

The wife's car
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gyeon Cure on solid alpine white :thumb:


----------



## 47p2




----------



## Supa Koopa

Reflection of the wife's mini. 










And one without the mini.


----------



## frisky

*My Pug*

Black hole and Natty's does the job for me


----------



## andys320

*20 year old Porsche paint*

Certainly not perfection ...


----------



## pt1

Some reflections of the house in the sonax extreme protect and shine beads. Lost a bit of image quality zooming in 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Qashqai bonnet wearing KC Fse


----------



## ht8482

*Mercedes e63 single stage*

e63 single stage. Car has no products applied just a cut.


----------



## Carvell




----------



## HEADPHONES

I'm always drawn into the reflections caught in the beads I snapped on this cars roof.
Like looking into a crystal ball.....









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got a maintenance wash in before the weather turns.... Again









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTChris




----------



## omrslhmms




----------



## SteveW

Think this is the best one I have of the current car that I bought back in June after my Mondeo ST died....

It had just been on a 45ish mile trip down to the coast, but prior to that had its first coat of SRP and EGP on top:-


----------



## SteveW

And a couple of pics from back in the day of other cars I've had....

Always liked the reflection in this pic of my old Cavalier










And a small reflection pic of My old Vectra SRi's bonnet


----------



## SteveW

I bought some EZ Car Care Gloss Boss Quick Detailer last week. Ordered 5 litres of the stuff on a whim after seeing a facebook advert, which is something I never do!

Anyway, I tried it after my maintenence wash this weekend. Definitely wasn't disappointed with the result. Smells like bubblegum too


----------



## Sam_G

This is an old picture, but all I have at the moment of my caddy just after It's wax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gyeon Cure :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Looking good, BH...I'm a big fan of Gyeon Cure.


----------



## garage_dweller

Focus window pillars polished with essence coated with angelwax guardian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Little trip out to the lakes this morning, master sealant lookin good









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Little trip out to the lakes this morning, master sealant lookin good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What a fantastic shot, loving that


----------



## pt1

AndyQash said:


> What a fantastic shot, loving that


Cheers pal, great day for it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Gyeon Can coat topped with Gyeon cure. Not bad for what i call a white car.
Its actually dynamic grey but looks white to me.























Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## s555swh

My Jag...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo777

A Japanese car with Japanese wax.


----------



## linuxmanju

robbo777 said:


> A Japanese car with Japanese wax.


Care to share which wax ? Fusso ?

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## McC

Collinite Super Double Coat









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Pabs

Shame the paint from the factory it so textured

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Hood shot on a cloudy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richiesips

Here is my RS wearing Gyeon Syncro.

46728CD9-6901-45E7-B814-4B9D08754A72 by Richard Stone, on Flickr


----------



## AndyQash

Richiesips said:


> Here is my RS wearing Gyeon Syncro.
> 
> 46728CD9-6901-45E7-B814-4B9D08754A72 by Richard Stone, on Flickr


Very nice, like the picture too.


----------



## pt1

Well, it is Christmas 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Well, it is Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Very nice...like that.


----------



## pt1

Zymol carbon topped with PA black wulfenite









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Quick shot in underground car park


----------



## joe_con19

Taken yesterday after a quick wash









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceStorm81

Multistorey carpark.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## elgassi

MK2 PB Rs


----------



## Bristle Hound

Reflections on solid white :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Managed to keep out of the shot


----------



## Tj1987

All clean 
















Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Little drive out to the lake district









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

work in progress


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## ozzy

Always nice to see.








[/URL]H39A3388 by John Osman, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lovethefusso

Hyundai Tucson which I just passed on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovethefusso

And this is the new motor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Pabs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omrslhmms




----------



## pt1




----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## kartman




----------



## Benny Boy

The Bonnet of my Race Car



Gratuitous Trophy shot



White T5 (My tow vehicle)


----------



## silvio000

Nissan









Enviado do meu SM-G980F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Pabs

The boot of my Chimaera the reflection is of a lightbulb and textured ceiling.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Quick pic this morning









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Back of wheel reflection :lol:


----------



## Coatings

Beat i've seen on white. Hate how dirty black gets but miss the reflection shots from it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkod

One step for winter and some wax.



















Forget to say. We put this on…not a wax. My bad. This is for test, because Finnish winter and salt on The roads…
Meguiar's M27 Hybrid Ceramic Sealant - Si02 Ceramic Paint Sealant 
https://www.meguiars.com/profession...ealant-si02-ceramic-paint-sealant-m2716-16-oz


----------



## pt1

Sky a nice colour this evening









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

I was asked to detail a mates car who had passed away so his wife could sell it. It was in a hell of a mess, with damage to the plastic arches too. So I repaired the plastics and hopefully did him proud. the car sold immediately for top money. Happy days.

Before. Note the damaged wheel arch, one of many repairs I had to do.









After I had finished.


----------



## damocell

P1000178 by Damien Bower, on Flickr


----------



## OldskoolRS

I guess this one of my wife's SLK after I gave it a deep clean, 2 stage machine polish and a coat of Bilt Hamber wax:










I hope to be able to get some better ones on my own project car once it's back on the road and properly detailed.

(Old photo when I first got it in 1995 and gave it a rotary polish with Farecla G10 and hand applied SRP. With my DA and modern polishes, glazes, etc I think it should reflect much better than it did back then):


----------



## pt1

Car dirty but not a bad reflection









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldskoolRS

I hope this isn't frowned upon...I came across a photo I took of a guitar body I sprayed last year. This was a bare wood body that I primed with shellac and then sprayed with nitro(cellulose) blue and then clear coat.










The objective was to spray it well enough that I didn't need to wet sand because it's not good to get water into any of the screw holes as it makes the wood swell.

This was polished with my DAS 6Pro, Chemical guys yellow hexlogic pad and medium, then fine Menzerna polishes.

Think it came out well, though it's been played at a number of gigs since, so it's always starting to wear a little, not that I mind.


----------



## Psychotic Madman




----------



## Andyblue

OldskoolRS said:


> I hope this isn't frowned upon...I came across a photo I took of a guitar body I sprayed last year. This was a bare wood body that I primed with shellac and then sprayed with nitro(cellulose) blue and then clear coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The objective was to spray it well enough that I didn't need to wet sand because it's not good to get water into any of the screw holes as it makes the wood swell.
> 
> This was polished with my DAS 6Pro, Chemical guys yellow hexlogic pad and medium, then fine Menzerna polishes.
> 
> Think it came out well, though it's been played at a number of gigs since, so it's always starting to wear a little, not that I mind.


Oh very nice mate 👍 

I'm on the look out for an electric guitar - fancy trying to learn it (daughters partner has got me interested as he plays base) - this one looks really nice, any before pictures ?


----------



## galamaa

mikkod said:


> One step for winter and some wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget to say. We put this on…not a wax. My bad. This is for test, because Finnish winter and salt on The roads…
> Meguiar's M27 Hybrid Ceramic Sealant - Si02 Ceramic Paint Sealant
> Meguiar's M27 Hybrid Ceramic Sealant – Si02 Ceramic Paint Sealant - M2716, 16 Oz | Meguiar's


How does it hold in Finnish winter? Work 6 months or died faster?


----------



## ridders66

I was asked to tidy up an ex work colleagues car for his wife to sell after he passed away. So I hopefully did him proud. Note the plastic arch repair too. 
The rear door was slightly open, hence the gap.


----------



## OldskoolRS

Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice mate 👍
> 
> I'm on the look out for an electric guitar - fancy trying to learn it (daughters partner has got me interested as he plays base) - this one looks really nice, any before pictures ?


Before pictures, bare body and neck trial fit:








Shellac coated:









Just after spraying top coat clear:









Neck in bare wood:









Neck after tinted clear and parts fitted:









Fully finished article:


----------



## Andyblue

OldskoolRS said:


> Before pictures, bare body and neck trial fit:
> View attachment 80133
> 
> 
> Shellac coated:
> 
> View attachment 80134
> 
> 
> Just after spraying top coat clear:
> 
> View attachment 80135
> 
> 
> Neck in bare wood:
> 
> View attachment 80137
> 
> 
> Neck after tinted clear and parts fitted:
> 
> View attachment 80138
> 
> 
> Fully finished article:
> 
> View attachment 80136


very nice mate - I’m seeing daughter in a couple of weeks, so I’ll show them 👍🏻


----------



## mikkod

galamaa said:


> How does it hold in Finnish winter? Work 6 months or died faster?


Worked about 2 months, then it was gone. We did 3 step + Si3Hd in may, now its like it should be.


----------



## galamaa

mikkod said:


> Worked about 2 months, then it was gone. We did 3 step + Si3Hd in may, now its like it should be.


But what is your best protection, you find in Finnish? Prewash? I am in Estonia. Almost same condition like yours.


----------



## mikkod

galamaa said:


> But what is your best protection, you find in Finnish? Prewash? I am in Estonia. Almost same condition like yours.


Yeah, prewash. I was my car every week so…


----------



## Dingo2002

Our 2022 Puma. To be honest kinda cheating as no real polishing done on this yet. Paintwork was almost marring free on arrival so she's just had a few good washes and a seal with carplan no1 super gloss. I've got some dodo juice and AG waxes but it's a lease and right now I really CBA 🤣


----------



## IvorB1H

😃


----------



## pt1

Clouds looking strange today 🙄


----------



## pt1

Guess where i was shopping before


----------



## makelja




----------



## Paintmaster1982

Heres my first attempt


----------



## boba fett

I am cheating the Pro's are doing it!


----------



## Psychotic Madman




----------

